# استراحة الحصن > العاب الحانة >  【ツ】قدها ولا مو قدها...؟؟【ツ】

## احساس المطر

اللعبة سهلة وحلوة...

لعبة تحديات... وهي إنك تطرح على العضو اللي بعدك إشي ويكون ياقدها يا مو قدها..
وهو بدوره برد بقدها أو مو قدها وبيسأل سؤال للبعده....

شو ....قدها ولا مو قدها..


أنا ببلش...



قدها تشرب ببسي ساخن؟؟

----------


## Ammar Qasaimeh

> اللعبة سهلة وحلوة...
> 
> لعبة تحديات... وهي إنك تطرح على العضو اللي بعدك إشي ويكون ياقدها يا مو قدها..
> وهو بدوره برد بقدها أو مو قدها وبيسأل سؤال للبعده....
> 
> شو ....قدها ولا مو قدها..
> 
> 
> أنا ببلش...
> ...



فكره حلوه,,,

*  قدها*



قدها ولا مو قدها..
قدها تطلع من بيتك على الجامعه مشي؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## العالي عالي

> فكره حلوه,,,
> 
> *  قدها*
> 
> 
> 
> قدها ولا مو قدها..
> قدها تطلع من بيتك على الجامعه مشي؟؟؟؟؟




لا موقدها لاني ما بحب المشي 

قدها انك توخد حمام بارد بعز الشتاء  :Smile:

----------


## Ammar Qasaimeh

> لا موقدها لاني ما بحب المشي 
> 
> قدها انك توخد حمام بارد بعز الشتاء


لا مش قدها...

قدها توكل ضفدع؟

----------


## ابو نعيم

> لا موقدها لاني ما بحب المشي 
> 
> قدها انك توخد حمام بارد بعز الشتاء


مو قدها 
قدها تترك المنتدى اسبوع

----------


## mohammad qasaimeh

> مو قدها 
> قدها تترك المنتدى اسبوع


لا مو قدها ( مستحيل ) 

قدها اتغز حالك ابره

----------


## معاذ القرعان

> لا مو قدها ( مستحيل ) 
> 
> قدها اتغز حالك ابره


لا مش قدها منجن ؟؟؟

قدها توكل بيضة نية ؟؟

----------


## احساس المطر

> لا مش قدها منجن ؟؟؟
> 
> قدها توكل بيضة نية ؟؟


واع واع مو قدها

قدها ما تشبك نت يومين

----------


## mohammad qasaimeh

> واع واع مو قدها
> 
> قدها ما تشبك نت يومين


حتى لو ثانيتين مو قدها 

قدها تحبس نفسك دقيقتين

----------


## معاذ القرعان

> حتى لو ثانيتين مو قدها 
> 
> قدها تحبس نفسك دقيقتين



عادي هاي قدها
قدها انك تفتح بشيخ الكبة بالكومبلكس؟؟؟

----------


## mohammad qasaimeh

> عادي هاي قدها
> قدها انك تفتح بشيخ الكبة بالكومبلكس؟؟؟


تعال اي كييييييييييييف عادي 
يالله اقطع نفسك و عّير لحالك و احكيلي شو صار معك ؟

----------


## معاذ القرعان

> تعال اي كييييييييييييف عادي 
> يالله اقطع نفسك و عّير لحالك و احكيلي شو صار معك ؟



اااااااااااه
انا فكرت نفسك yourself
يعني اسف هاي مش قدها  :Smile:

----------


## mohammad qasaimeh

> اااااااااااه
> انا فكرت نفسك yourself
> يعني اسف هاي مش قدها


( الوجه الضاحك ) مليون مره

----------


## Ammar Qasaimeh

قدها تشرب شاي بملح؟

----------


## معاذ القرعان

> ( الوجه الضاحك ) مليون مره


كيف يعني؟؟؟

----------


## mohammad qasaimeh

> كيف يعني؟؟؟


لانه ما في ابتسامات بالمنتدى
حكيت( الوجه الضاحك) × مليون مره

----------


## mohammad qasaimeh

> قدها تشرب شاي بملح؟


لا مو قدها 

طيب هاظ سؤال لطلاب التكنو بس - يعني ممكن سوسن اتجاوب عليه - 

قدها اتروح اتجيب نسكافيه لاصحابك من الجمعيه اللي بسكوير التمريض ؟؟

----------


## saousana

> لا مو قدها 
> 
> طيب هاظ سؤال لطلاب التكنو بس - يعني ممكن سوسن اتجاوب عليه - 
> 
> قدها اتروح اتجيب نسكافيه لاصحابك من الجمعيه اللي بسكوير التمريض ؟؟


طبعا لا انا دوامي هندسية طول اليوم اروح اجيب من الجمعية نيسكافيه (وجوه بتضحك )


قدها تمشي من المدرجات الطبية لعند البحيرة ؟؟؟

----------


## mohammad qasaimeh

> طبعا لا انا دوامي هندسية طول اليوم اروح اجيب من الجمعية نيسكافيه (وجوه بتضحك )
> 
> 
> قدها تمشي من المدرجات الطبية لعند البحيرة ؟؟؟


بس مش هاظ السبب اللي بيمنع الواحد- انتي ممكن لانك بالهندسيه ما بتعرفي 
السبب انه الجمعيه بتكون ازمه كثير و حتى تطلع بدون ما اتكب الكاسات بنشف ريقك 
انا اعملتها مره و ما عدتها 
-----------

وللللللللللللل هاي من اول الجامعه لاخرها 
لكن اذكر انه اعملتها مره بس كان الجو حلو مش نار زي هاي الايام

----------


## saousana

> بس مش هاظ السبب اللي بيمنع الواحد- انتي ممكن لانك بالهندسيه ما بتعرفي 
> السبب انه الجمعيه بتكون ازمه كثير و حتى تطلع بدون ما اتكب الكاسات بنشف ريقك 
> انا اعملتها مره و ما عدتها 
> -----------
> 
> وللللللللللللل هاي من اول الجامعه لاخرها 
> لكن اذكر انه اعملتها مره بس كان الجو حلو مش نار زي هاي الايام


آآآآآآآآه وجهة نظر برضه 
اللي بده نيسكافيه يجيب لحاله احسن اشي 
وبعدين ما جاوبت قدها ولا لأ 
محمد مشيت من المدرجات للبحيرة وبعدك عايش ؟؟

----------


## mohammad qasaimeh

طيب سوسن 
قدها اتجيبيها من المدرجات الطبيه لمدرج صلاح الدين باقل من 10 دقائق

----------


## saousana

> طيب سوسن 
> قدها اتجيبيها من المدرجات الطبيه لمدرج صلاح الدين باقل من 10 دقائق


طبعا قدها انا سريعة في المشي 
واذا بدك بثبتها 
مش كتير بعيد صلاح الدين 
قدها تلحق محاضرة من M لل CH بربع ساعة 
ومسموحلك تركب باص كمان

----------


## mohammad qasaimeh

> طبعا قدها انا سريعة في المشي 
> واذا بدك بثبتها 
> مش كتير بعيد صلاح الدين 
> قدها تلحق محاضرة من M لل CH بربع ساعة 
> ومسموحلك تركب باص كمان


والله برافو عليكي اذا بتقدري 
الفصل الماضي كان علي كل يوم اجيبها ب 7 دقائق 

------------
انا ال ch ما بحبه اول فصل بجوز راحت علي 5 محاضرات و انا ادور عليه 
بس عادي اذا فيها باص بجيبها 

-----------

استني هلا بجيبلك اشي ما تقدري عليه

----------


## mohammad qasaimeh

طيب سوسن 

مدرج العلوم 2 كبير كثير صح 

قدها انك تشربي فيه نسكافيه اثناء المحاضره

----------


## saousana

> والله برافو عليكي اذا بتقدري 
> الفصل الماضي كان علي كل يوم اجيبها ب 7 دقائق 
> 
> ------------
> انا ال ch ما بحبه اول فصل بجوز راحت علي 5 محاضرات و انا ادور عليه 
> بس عادي اذا فيها باص بجيبها 
> 
> -----------
> 
> استني هلا بجيبلك اشي ما تقدري عليه


يللا اشوف شو بدك تجيب ؟؟

----------


## saousana

> طيب سوسن 
> 
> مدرج العلوم 2 كبير كثير صح 
> 
> قدها انك تشربي فيه نسكافيه اثناء المحاضره


بصراحة ولا عمري اخدت فيه محاضرة 
بس اذا كنت على الزوايا بشرب 
انا في المدرجات العادية باكل وبشرب كيف العلوم 2 
خصوصا لما يكون مطفي الضو 


قدها تحكي موبايل فيه ؟؟

----------


## mohammad qasaimeh

> بصراحة ولا عمري اخدت فيه محاضرة 
> بس اذا كنت على الزوايا بشرب 
> انا في المدرجات العادية باكل وبشرب كيف العلوم 2 
> خصوصا لما يكون مطفي الضو 
> 
> 
> قدها تحكي موبايل فيه ؟؟


ما شاء الله عليكي قلبك قوي 

--------
حسب الدكتور / اذا كان دكتور البيوكمستري عادي مستعد احكي طول المحاضره 
اما اذا كان دكتور الهستولوجي مثلا / مستحيل

----------


## saousana

> ما شاء الله عليكي قلبك قوي 
> 
> --------
> حسب الدكتور / اذا كان دكتور البيوكمستري عادي مستعد احكي طول المحاضره 
> اما اذا كان دكتور الهستولوجي مثلا / مستحيل


قدها تغش في امتحان في المديل هول في 4 مراقبين بالاضافة الي الدكتور واخوه ؟؟

----------


## mohammad qasaimeh

> قدها تغش في امتحان في المديل هول في 4 مراقبين بالاضافة الي الدكتور واخوه ؟؟


لا مو قدها 
هاي صعبه كثير

----------


## Ammar Qasaimeh

وين مها؟؟

مها قدها تطعلي على العميد ونحجز قاعة الاجتماعات للعدد الجاي؟

----------


## أميرة قوس النصر

> وين مها؟؟
> 
> مها قدها تطعلي على العميد ونحجز قاعة الاجتماعات للعدد الجاي؟


انا الي قدها ولو اصلا العميد بجوز ما بشوف حد غير خلقتي صاير

----------


## Ammar Qasaimeh

> انا الي قدها ولو اصلا العميد بجوز ما بشوف حد غير خلقتي صاير


طيب قدها تصلي الخوارزمي بدقيقه؟

----------


## عُبادة

> طيب قدها تصلي الخوارزمي بدقيقه؟


قدها من عند قاعة واحد لعند خوارزمي 1بدقيقة وحدة 

قدها تقعد بالشمس بملعب الكلية

----------


## معاذ القرعان

> قدها من عند قاعة واحد لعند خوارزمي 1بدقيقة وحدة 
> 
> قدها تقعد بالشمس بملعب الكلية



لا اكييييييييد مش قدها
تقدر تظل يومين بدون نوم

----------


## mohammad qasaimeh

> لا اكييييييييد مش قدها
> تقدر تظل يومين بدون نوم


اثناء امتحانات مواد الطب بالفصل الثاني 
مره ظليت يومين متواصلين بدون نوم و اليوم الثالث نمت ساعتين فقط 

قدها اتعض على الثلج بسنانك الاماميه

----------


## saousana

> اثناء امتحانات مواد الطب بالفصل الثاني 
> مره ظليت يومين متواصلين بدون نوم و اليوم الثالث نمت ساعتين فقط 
> 
> قدها اتعض على الثلج بسنانك الاماميه


لا مو قدها 
قدها توكل كرشات ؟؟؟

----------


## N_tarawneh

> لا مو قدها 
> قدها توكل كرشات ؟؟؟


قدها ونص ...هههههههههههههههه

قدها توكلي رؤوس ومصارين ...؟؟؟

----------


## saousana

> قدها ونص ...هههههههههههههههه
> 
> قدها توكلي رؤوس ومصارين ...؟؟؟


لا كرشات انا باكلها 
بس بصراحة رووس ومصرين بقرف

----------


## N_tarawneh

> لا كرشات انا باكلها 
> بس بصراحة رووس ومصرين بقرف


يععععععععععع ...

أرف ...

----------


## saousana

> يععععععععععع ...
> 
> أرف ...


لا مش هيك يا نادر بس الشغلة نفسيا 
مها متلا بتوكل ما بهمها ايا شي 
بس انا ما بعرف ليش ما بحبها 
مش يع اررف 
قدها تروح بكعب على الجامعة ؟؟
 :Big Grin:

----------


## N_tarawneh

> لا مش هيك يا نادر بس الشغلة نفسيا 
> مها متلا بتوكل ما بهمها ايا شي 
> بس انا ما بعرف ليش ما بحبها 
> مش يع اررف 
> قدها تروح بكعب على الجامعة ؟؟


كعب ...!!! ههههههههههههههههههههه

قدها تروحي على الجامعة في بسّطار ...؟؟؟

----------


## saousana

> كعب ...!!! ههههههههههههههههههههه
> 
> قدها تروحي على الجامعة في بسّطار ...؟؟؟


 بسطار يعني بوت عادي صح  :Big Grin:  عادي بلبسه 
قدها تزعل ايمن وما تراضيه

----------


## N_tarawneh

> بسطار يعني بوت عادي صح  عادي بلبسه 
> قدها تزعل ايمن وما تراضيه


لااااااااااااا ...

مو قدها ...

أيمن ما بحب أزعله أبدا ً ...

قدها تروحي هسا وتشدّي مها من شعرها وهيه ناميه ...؟؟؟ههههههههههههههههههههه

----------


## Ammar Qasaimeh

> لااااااااااااا ...
> 
> مو قدها ...
> 
> أيمن ما بحب أزعله أبدا ً ...
> 
> قدها تروحي هسا وتشدّي مها من شعرها وهيه ناميه ...؟؟؟ههههههههههههههههههههه


ههههههههههههههههه
شو قدها؟

----------


## غسان

> لااااااااااااا ...
> 
> مو قدها ...
> 
> أيمن ما بحب أزعله أبدا ً ...
> 
> قدها تروحي هسا وتشدّي مها من شعرها وهيه ناميه ...؟؟؟ههههههههههههههههههههه


ههههههههه... هااي من الاخر يا نادر

----------


## mohammad qasaimeh

> لااااااااااااا ...
> 
> مو قدها ...
> 
> أيمن ما بحب أزعله أبدا ً ...
> 
> قدها تروحي هسا وتشدّي مها من شعرها وهيه ناميه ...؟؟؟ههههههههههههههههههههه



بدنا نعرف يا سوسن 
قدها ولا لا

----------


## N_tarawneh

> بدنا نعرف يا سوسن 
> قدها ولا لا


شكلها مش قدها ...ههههههههههههههههه

يا عمي مها بتخوف ، حتى في البيت وفي المنتدى ، الكل بخاف منها ...ههههههههههههههه

----------


## saousana

> لااااااااااااا ...
> 
> مو قدها ...
> 
> أيمن ما بحب أزعله أبدا ً ...
> 
> قدها تروحي هسا وتشدّي مها من شعرها وهيه ناميه ...؟؟؟ههههههههههههههههههههه


انا اللي قدها 
مها ما بتقدر علي انا اللي بس بقدر على مها ... انتو ما بتعرفوني :P
قدها تخترق الياهووو؟؟؟  :Big Grin:

----------


## saousana

> ههههههههههههههههه
> شو قدها؟


انا اللي قدها .... عمار مين اللي ديما بصحي مها وبيقدر عليها 
هاي عمو ما بتقدر علي انا

----------


## saousana

> ههههههههه... هااي من الاخر يا نادر


هههههههههههههههههههههههههه
وليش االموضوع مثير كتير وبضحك عــــــادي جدا 
:P

----------


## saousana

> بدنا نعرف يا سوسن 
> قدها ولا لا


قـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــدها

----------


## أميرة قوس النصر

قدها ولا موقدها حد يحكي عني قدامي ؟؟

----------


## غسان

> قدها ولا موقدها حد يحكي عني قدامي ؟؟


اكيد قدها ...
 لانه  ببساطة ما حد بيطلعله يحكي عنك الا بالمليح ...
طيب قدها 
 تخترقي جهاز معاذ وما تخليه يفوت على  المنتدى   اليوم

----------


## أميرة قوس النصر

> اكيد قدها ...
>  لانه  ببساطة ما حد بيطلعله يحكي عنك الا بالمليح ...
> طيب قدها 
>  تخترقي جهاز معاذ وما تخليه يفوت على  المنتدى   اليوم


تسلم غسان 
لا والله معاذ ما بقدر ادوس اله على طرف

----------


## معاذ القرعان

> اكيد قدها ...
>  لانه  ببساطة ما حد بيطلعله يحكي عنك الا بالمليح ...
> طيب قدها 
>  تخترقي جهاز معاذ وما تخليه يفوت على  المنتدى   اليوم



غساااااااااااااااااااااااااان؟؟؟؟
شو هاذ؟؟؟

----------


## معاذ القرعان

> تسلم غسان 
> لا والله معاذ ما بقدر ادوس اله على طرف



شكرا يا ام المه  :Smile:

----------


## احساس المطر

قدها تحكي للاداره زودتها ..بدنا الابتسامات والمنتدى القديم وتعمل اضراب

----------


## N_tarawneh

> انا اللي قدها 
> مها ما بتقدر علي انا اللي بس بقدر على مها ... انتو ما بتعرفوني :P
> قدها تخترق الياهووو؟؟؟


إذا قدها عن جد يا سوسن ...

قدها تسلخي مها هسى كف وهيه ساهيه قد الله ما أعطاك ِ من قوة ...؟؟؟ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

----------


## أميرة قوس النصر

> إذا قدها عن جد يا سوسن ...
> 
> قدها تسلخي مها هسى كف وهيه ساهيه قد الله ما أعطاك ِ من قوة ...؟؟؟ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

----------


## N_tarawneh

> 


طب اسمعي يا مها ...

قدها الآن تضربي سوسن كف وهيه ساهيه لاهيه ...!!!؟؟؟

إذا بتعمليها عن جد ، بتكون قدها وقدود ...!!!

----------


## أميرة قوس النصر

> طب اسمعي يا مها ...
> 
> قدها الآن تضربي سوسن كف وهيه ساهيه لاهيه ...!!!؟؟؟
> 
> إذا بتعمليها عن جد ، بتكون قدها وقدود ...!!!


*قدها بس ما بعملها واذا مش مصدق بلالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالاش*

----------


## أميرة قوس النصر

قدها سيد نادر تحكي اشي الي في راسك

----------


## N_tarawneh

> *قدها بس ما بعملها واذا مش مصدق بلالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالاش*


أصلا ً ما بتعمليعها ، وانت ِ عارفه حالك ، وانا عندي إحساس كبير رغم انه سوسن أصغر منك ، بس أتوقع إنك ما بتطلعي معها برأس ...ههههههههههههههههههههههه

----------


## N_tarawneh

> قدها سيد نادر تحكي اشي الي في راسك


قدها ونص ...هههههههههههههه

إلي في راسي مُخيخْ ...ههههههههههههههههههه

***********************

طب قدها يا مها ، تفتحي شباك غرفتك وتصرخي الحقوووووووني ، فأأأأأأأأر ، فأأأأأأأأأأأأأأر ،فأأأأأأأأأأأأأر ...؟؟؟هههههههههههههههههههه

----------


## أميرة قوس النصر

> أصلا ً ما بتعمليعها ، وانت ِ عارفه حالك ، وانا عندي إحساس كبير رغم انه سوسن أصغر منك ، بس أتوقع إنك ما بتطلعي معها برأس ...ههههههههههههههههههههههه


قلت الرد رد

----------


## N_tarawneh

> قلت الرد رد


قلة الرد منك مفهومه ...ههههههههههههههههههههه

----------


## أميرة قوس النصر

> قدها ونص ...هههههههههههههه
> 
> إلي في راسي مُخيخْ ...ههههههههههههههههههه
> 
> ***********************
> 
> طب قدها يا مها ، تفتحي شباك غرفتك وتصرخي الحقوووووووني ، فأأأأأأأأر ، فأأأأأأأأأأأأأأر ،فأأأأأأأأأأأأأر ...؟؟؟هههههههههههههههههههه


لاء مش قدها اصلا بحب الفيران  *قدها انك تحكي بكرهك يا مها لاتدخلي المنتدى مره ثانيه ؟؟*

----------


## N_tarawneh

> لاء مش قدها اصلا بحب الفيران  *قدها انك تحكي بكرهك يا مها لاتدخلي المنتدى مره ثانيه ؟؟*


لا والله مش قدها ...

*********************

طب قدها تنزلي موضوع الآن وتعلني فيه إستقالتك من المنتدى وما ترجعي إله بالمره ...!!!؟؟؟

----------


## أميرة قوس النصر

> لا والله مش قدها ...
> 
> *********************
> 
> طب قدها تنزلي موضوع الآن وتعلني فيه إستقالتك من المنتدى وما ترجعي إله بالمره ...!!!؟؟؟


 لا عملتها مره وعمري ما بعيدها الا اذا طردتوني  *قدها انت تعطني باسورد ايميلك هسه*

----------


## N_tarawneh

> لا عملتها مره وعمري ما بعيدها الا اذا طردتوني  *قدها انت تعطني باسورد ايميلك هسه*


قصدك المنتدى ...!!!؟؟؟

----------


## أميرة قوس النصر

> قصدك المنتدى ...!!!؟؟؟


اه

----------


## N_tarawneh

قدها ونص وعلى العام كمان ، ويله ادخلي فيه ...ههههههههههههههههههههه

N_tarawneh

ثلاث نجمات ((***)) + ((ثلاث حركات بالمسطرة)) + ثلاث نجمات ((***)) + 1 2 3 4 5 6 ...

----------


## أميرة قوس النصر

> قدها ونص وعلى العام كمان ، ويله ادخلي فيه ...ههههههههههههههههههههه
> 
> N_tarawneh
> 
> ثلاث نجمات ((***)) + ((ثلاث حركات بالمسطرة)) + ثلاث نجمات ((***)) + 1 2 3 4 5 6 ...


طيب

----------


## N_tarawneh

> طيب


خلاااااااااااااص يا مها ...؟؟؟

بدي أغير الرقم السري بعد إذنك ...

----------


## أميرة قوس النصر

> خلاااااااااااااص يا مها ...؟؟؟
> 
> بدي أغير الرقم السري بعد إذنك ...


*بس اعمل تسجيل خروج من حسابك شوي.....*

----------


## N_tarawneh

> *بس اعمل تسجيل خروج من حسابك شوي.....*


الطمع مش كويس ...هههههههههههههههههههههه

----------


## أميرة قوس النصر

> الطمع مش كويس ...هههههههههههههههههههههه


مش قصدي انت  الي تعمل تسجيل انا مش فتحت حسابك بدي اطلع منه فهمت علي

----------


## N_tarawneh

قدها يا مها تضربي الآن سوسن كف ...؟؟؟ :Db465236ff:

----------


## أميرة قوس النصر

> قدها يا مها تضربي الآن سوسن كف ...؟؟؟


لاء

----------


## N_tarawneh

> لاء


بعرفك جبانه ، وبتخافي من سوسن ... :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:

----------


## أميرة قوس النصر

> بعرفك جبانه ، وبتخافي من سوسن ...


طيب

----------


## ayhamco

> بعرفك جبانه ، وبتخافي من سوسن ...


*والله يا نادر انك سوسه بدك تخرب علاقتهم ببعض ..... اخ منك اخ
انت يا نادر قدها تاكل سدر منسف بلحمه بلديه كامل؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*

----------


## Ammar Qasaimeh

نادر...قدها توكل صدر منسف بقطر
وصدر عوامه بمليحيه؟ ومش بس هيك ولما تخلص اشرب كاستين قطر

----------


## N_tarawneh

> *والله يا نادر انك سوسه بدك تخرب علاقتهم ببعض ..... اخ منك اخ
> انت يا نادر قدها تاكل سدر منسف بلحمه بلديه كامل؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*


سدر كامل ...!!! :Bl (35): 

لا والله مش قدها ، ليش أنا مستأجر بطني إستيجار ... :Db465236ff: 

قدها توكل كيلو كنافة ناعمه من عند حلويات القاضي ...؟؟؟ :Db465236ff:

----------


## ayhamco

> نادر...قدها توكل صدر منسف بقطر
> وصدر عوامه بمليحيه؟


*عمار شو يعني مليحيه؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*

----------


## Ammar Qasaimeh

> *عمار شو يعني مليحيه؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*


 :Db465236ff:  المنسف مش معه لبن؟(جميد)؟

----------


## ayhamco

> سدر كامل ...!!!
> 
> لا والله مش قدها ، ليش أنا مستأجر بطني إستيجار ...
> 
> قدها توكل كيلو كنافة ناعمه من عند حلويات القاضي ...؟؟؟


*لا والله مش قدها شو شايفني بالوعه*
*قدها تضرب اخوك الصغير قدام ابوك؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*

----------


## ayhamco

> المنسف مش معه لبن؟(جميد)؟


*طيب قول جميد من الاول*

----------


## غسان

> *لا والله مش قدها شو شايفني بالوعه*
> *قدها تضرب اخوك الصغير قدام ابوك؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*


قدها  لانه انا اصغر واحد بالدار

----------


## N_tarawneh

> قدها  لانه انا اصغر واحد بالدار


قدها تروح الآن تمسك طنجرة وتصير تضرب عليها بنص الدار ، وتصير تصرخ صراااااااااخ مثل صوت طرزان ...؟؟؟ :Db465236ff:

----------


## غسان

> قدها تروح الآن تمسك طنجرة وتصير تضرب عليها بنص الدار ، وتصير تصرخ صراااااااااخ مثل صوت طرزان ...؟؟؟


ايووووووه ... هاي والله مو قدها
طيب انته قدها تيجي زيارة على اربد خلال السبوع الجاي

----------


## N_tarawneh

> ايووووووه ... هاي والله مو قدها
> طيب انته قدها تيجي زيارة على اربد خلال السبوع الجاي


والله في البال ، وناوي إن شاء الله من دون ما تحكي ... :SnipeR (62): 

طب بما إنه الجو نااااااااااااااااار ، قدها تشّلح سكنّ (ملط) وتطلع على السطوح ... :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:

----------


## غسان

> والله في البال ، وناوي إن شاء الله من دون ما تحكي ...
> 
> طب بما إنه الجو نااااااااااااااااار ، قدها تشّلح سكنّ (ملط) وتطلع على السطوح ...


بتعرف لو اطلع هيك ببرد وانا من هالمبدأ  بقول مش قدها وبحوللك السؤال 
انته قدها

----------


## N_tarawneh

> بتعرف لو اطلع هيك ببرد وانا من هالمبدأ  بقول مش قدها وبحوللك السؤال 
> انته قدها


قدها ...

بصراحة قبل شوي اجوني شباب وطلعنا على السطوح أكلنا بطيخ وكنت لابس شورت ... :Db465236ff:

----------


## غسان

> قدها ...
> 
> بصراحة قبل شوي اجوني شباب وطلعنا على السطوح أكلنا بطيخ وكنت لابس شورت ...


شورت بسيطة... طيب قدها تروح على المحكمة بشورت

----------


## N_tarawneh

> شورت بسيطة... طيب قدها تروح على المحكمة بشورت


 :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff: 

تخيل ...!!!؟؟؟

----------


## غسان

> تخيل ...!!!؟؟؟


استنى سنتين ثلاث وحياتك غير تصير  :Db465236ff:

----------


## حلم حياتي

> استنى سنتين ثلاث وحياتك غير تصير


*لأ هيك حرام عليك ....

طيب قدها تطلع 20 طابق على الدرج  عنفس واحد*

----------


## غسان

> *لأ هيك حرام عليك ....
> 
> طيب قدها تطلع 20 طابق على الدرج  عنفس واحد*


قدها ... طيب قدها  تظل نايم 24 ساعة متتالية

----------


## saousana

> قدها ... طيب قدها  تظل نايم 24 ساعة متتالية


اه بصراحة صارت معي 
لما روحت من لبنان من التعب نمت 24 ساعة 
قدها تروح على امتحان مش نايم ؟؟

----------


## Ammar Qasaimeh

> اه بصراحة صارت معي 
> لما روحت من لبنان من التعب نمت 24 ساعة 
> قدها تروح على امتحان مش نايم ؟؟


هوهوهو كل امتحانات التوجيهي الفصل الثاني كنت اروح مش نايم

قدها تروح تنام هسا؟

----------


## غسان

> اه بصراحة صارت معي 
> لما روحت من لبنان من التعب نمت 24 ساعة 
> قدها تروح على امتحان مش نايم ؟؟


صارت كثير معي ... طيب قدها تروحي على امتحان وانتي مش دارسة بالمره

----------


## saousana

> صارت كثير معي ... طيب قدها تروحي على امتحان وانتي مش دارسة بالمره


انا اللي قدها 
امتحان يوم السبت الماضي 
(لاب عربي ) لم افتح عليه كتاب 
الامتحان كان سهل بس انا ما عملت كتير منيح (لاني ما درست )
 :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2): 
قدها تزعل حسان بدون سبب ؟؟؟

----------


## saousana

> هوهوهو كل امتحانات التوجيهي الفصل الثاني كنت اروح مش نايم
> 
> قدها تروح تنام هسا؟


قدها بس مش نعسانة

----------


## غسان

> انا اللي قدها 
> امتحان يوم السبت الماضي 
> (لاب عربي ) لم افتح عليه كتاب 
> الامتحان كان سهل بس انا ما عملت كتير منيح (لاني ما درست )
> 
> قدها تزعل حسان بدون سبب ؟؟؟


قدها ونص  ... طيب نفس السؤال الك بالنسبة لمها

----------


## saousana

> قدها ونص  ... طيب نفس السؤال الك بالنسبة لمها


طبعا انا اللي قدها 
قدها تعمل بلوك لحد من اللي عندك على المسنجر وتحكيله انك عملت بلوك لانك قرفت منه

----------


## غسان

> طبعا انا اللي قدها 
> قدها تعمل بلوك لحد من اللي عندك على المسنجر وتحكيله انك عملت بلوك لانك قرفت منه


اذا كانت علاقتي قوية فيه كثير  قدها لانه مارح يزعل مني  واذا  كانت علاقتي فيه تعيسة  كمان قدها لان مش فارقة معاي كثير  ... اما اذا كانت علاقتي فيه عادية لا مش قدها .. كيف هل احتمالات 
طيب انتي قدها بكره ما تفوتي على المنتدى ابداً  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:

----------


## حلم حياتي

> اذا كانت علاقتي قوية فيه كثير  قدها لانه مارح يزعل مني  واذا  كانت علاقتي فيه تعيسة  كمان قدها لان مش فارقة معاي كثير  ... اما اذا كانت علاقتي فيه عادية لا مش قدها .. كيف هل احتمالات 
> طيب انتي قدها بكره ما تفوتي على المنتدى ابداً


*ابدا ....صعبة
اما قلي ما تفوتي دقيقة بتحملها
انت هلا جاوبني على نفس السؤال قدها؟؟؟*

----------


## N_tarawneh

> *ابدا ....صعبة
> اما قلي ما تفوتي دقيقة بتحملها
> انت هلا جاوبني على نفس السؤال قدها؟؟؟*


 :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):

----------


## حلم حياتي

> 


*
حزنتني يا نادر 
خلص بطلنا هالسؤال 
فوت على طووووووووووول*

----------


## N_tarawneh

> *
> حزنتني يا نادر 
> خلص بطلنا هالسؤال 
> فوت على طووووووووووول*


بيني وبينك شكله رح أصير قدها وما أدخل المنتدى لفترة لانه النت رح ينّفصل عني يوم 28 الشهر ... :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):

----------


## حلم حياتي

> بيني وبينك شكله رح أصير قدها وما أدخل المنتدى لفترة لانه النت رح ينّفصل عني يوم 28 الشهر ...


لا 
*
هيك فعلا صعبة
وحزنتني 
*

----------


## N_tarawneh

> لا 
> *
> هيك فعلا صعبة
> وحزنتني 
> *


 :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):

----------


## معاذ ملحم

له له ليش انتو مو قدها

قدها ولا مو قدها 

قدها انك تنزل مضلي من الطائرة  ؟؟

----------


## mohammad qasaimeh

> طبعا انا اللي قدها 
> قدها تعمل بلوك لحد من اللي عندك على المسنجر وتحكيله انك عملت بلوك لانك قرفت منه


مره انا و عمار كنا نتناقر على سولافه بالشات و بالاخر قلبت مسبات بعدين عملتله بلوك  :Db465236ff: 

و رديت فتت عليه من ايميل ثاني رميت كلمه و اعملت بلوك  :Db465236ff:

----------


## saousana

> له له ليش انتو مو قدها
> 
> قدها ولا مو قدها 
> 
> قدها انك تنزل مضلي من الطائرة  ؟؟


قدها بس كيف بدي اجربها 
انا عنجد نفسي اعملها وانزل من طيارة 
قدها (كشب ) تروح مع مجموعة بنات في يوم بدهم يشتروا وتلف معهم كل السوق وتحمل عنهم الاغراض ؟؟
 :Db465236ff:

----------


## saousana

> مره انا و عمار كنا نتناقر على سولافه بالشات و بالاخر قلبت مسبات بعدين عملتله بلوك 
> 
> و رديت فتت عليه من ايميل ثاني رميت كلمه و اعملت بلوك


انا بطبعي ما بعمل لحد بلوك غير لما احكيله قبل 
 :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:

----------


## mohammad qasaimeh

> قدها بس كيف بدي اجربها 
> انا عنجد نفسي اعملها وانزل من طيارة 
> قدها (كشب ) تروح مع مجموعة بنات في يوم بدهم يشتروا وتلف معهم كل السوق وتحمل عنهم الاغراض ؟؟


حسب البنات بصير قدها و قدود  :Db465236ff:

----------


## mohammad qasaimeh

> انا بطبعي ما بعمل لحد بلوك غير لما احكيله قبل


لا مو حلاوتها انه هوه نازل يحكي و معصب اجيت عملت بلوك بوجهه  :Db465236ff:

----------


## saousana

> لا مو حلاوتها انه هوه نازل يحكي و معصب اجيت عملت بلوك بوجهه


مرة زعلت من وحد قرايبنا 
حكيتلو معلش لو سمحت بدي اعملك بلوك وديليت 
وهو بيكتب لسه عملت بلوك 
بتخيل انه عصب كتير  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:

----------


## mohammad qasaimeh

> مرة زعلت من وحد قرايبنا 
> حكيتلو معلش لو سمحت بدي اعملك بلوك وديليت 
> وهو بيكتب لسه عملت بلوك 
> بتخيل انه عصب كتير


 :Db465236ff:   :Db465236ff:   :Db465236ff:  هاي لسا احلا من عملتي  :Db465236ff:   :Db465236ff:

----------


## saousana

> هاي لسا احلا من عملتي


اتوقع اه لانه بده يدافع او يعتذر بس هيك انا ما خليته يحكي 
ومرة زعلت انا وصاحبتي ضليت اعمل بلوك واقيم حتى علق الجهاز 
 :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:

----------


## يحيى أبو الريش

مو قدها لأني ما بلعب شدة 
قدها ولا مو قدها 
قدها انك تيجي على الكلية حافي ولابس كت وشورت

----------


## Ammar Qasaimeh

> مو قدها لأني ما بلعب شدة 
> قدها ولا مو قدها 
> قدها انك تيجي على الكلية حافي ولابس كت وشورت


مو قدها...

قدها تروح على الامتحان مش دارس؟

----------


## Abdallah Qasaimeh

> مو قدها لأني ما بلعب شدة 
> قدها ولا مو قدها 
> قدها انك تيجي على الكلية حافي ولابس كت وشورت


قدها لأني لساتني توجيهي وما في كليه :Db465236ff: 


قدها تروح 12 كيلومتر مشي؟ (أنا قدها)

----------


## Abdallah Qasaimeh

> مو قدها...
> 
> قدها تروح على الامتحان مش دارس؟


قدها اذا مش توجيهي

بكرر سؤالي

----------


## saousana

> قدها لأني لساتني توجيهي وما في كليه
> 
> 
> قدها تروح 12 كيلومتر مشي؟ (أنا قدها)


اه قدها وقدود 
عادي جدا

----------


## Abdallah Qasaimeh

> اه قدها وقدود 
> عادي جدا


طيب قددها تحطي سؤال؟؟

يالله حطي

----------


## saousana

> طيب قددها تحطي سؤال؟؟
> 
> يالله حطي


لا احترت 
حط عني انت يا عبد الله

----------


## Ammar Qasaimeh

> لا احترت 
> حط عني انت يا عبد الله


انا بحط..

ام السوس يا ام السوس قدها ما تروحي على الجامعه بكره؟

----------


## saousana

> انا بحط..
> 
> ام السوس يا ام السوس قدها ما تروحي على الجامعه بكره؟


قدها قدها تقنع ابوي انه ما يخليني اروح 
 :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:

----------


## Ammar Qasaimeh

> قدها قدها تقنع ابوي انه ما يخليني اروح


قدها .. مندخل مها واسطه
 :Db465236ff: 

طيب قدها تروحي و اطنشي كل محاضراتك.. مثلي احيانا بمر من جنب القاعه و المحاضره شغاله بلقي التحيه عليهم :Db465236ff:

----------


## saousana

> قدها .. مندخل مها واسطه
> 
> 
> طيب قدها تروحي و اطنشي كل محاضراتك.. مثلي احيانا بمر من جنب القاعه و المحاضره شغاله بلقي التحيه عليهم


لا مش قدها اكيد 
هاي في الغالب عمايل شباب 
قدها ما تروح اسبوع على الجامعة

----------


## غسان

> لا مش قدها اكيد 
> هاي في الغالب عمايل شباب 
> قدها ما تروح اسبوع على الجامعة


حرام عليكي .. شو بدك اياه ينفصل :Db465236ff:

----------


## Ammar Qasaimeh

> لا مش قدها اكيد 
> هاي في الغالب عمايل شباب 
> قدها ما تروح اسبوع على الجامعة


لا مش قدها لانه بشتاق للي فيها.. مش اكثر.. :Db465236ff:

----------


## saousana

> لا مش قدها لانه بشتاق للي فيها.. مش اكثر..


 :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:

----------


## Ammar Qasaimeh

> 


شو الي بضحك بكلمة فيها.؟؟؟

----------


## saousana

> شو الي بضحك بكلمة فيها.؟؟؟


 :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:

----------


## Ammar Qasaimeh

> 


طيب وراكي وراكي... 
بدي انام .. وانتي طييييييييييييييييار على النوم...

----------


## saousana

> طيب وراكي وراكي... 
> بدي انام .. وانتي طييييييييييييييييار على النوم...


فكرة والله انا رايحة انام 
سلام

----------


## Abdallah Qasaimeh

قدها تشرب كاسة زيت زيتون نفس واحد؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## ayman

> قدها تشرب كاسة زيت زيتون نفس واحد؟؟؟؟؟؟


ههههههههههههههه ومع ثلث فصوص توم وراهم  الله يرحمك ياجدي  :Eh S(2): 

انت قدها تحط بنزين على ايديك وتولعو

----------


## Abdallah Qasaimeh

> ههههههههههههههه ومع ثلث فصوص توم وراهم  الله يرحمك ياجدي 
> 
> انت قدها تحط بنزين على ايديك وتولعو



لا

قدها تركض 2كيلومتر

----------


## ayman

> لا
> 
> قدها تركض 2كيلومتر


ما ظنيت والله بس اذا في اشي بلحقني اكيد بركض اكثر من هيك  :Db465236ff: 


طيب قدها  تضرب والدك كف !!!

----------


## mohammad qasaimeh

> شو الي بضحك بكلمة فيها.؟؟؟


هو انته مستقل فيها 

فيها = في + ها  :SnipeR (17):

----------


## Abdallah Qasaimeh

> ما ظنيت والله بس اذا في اشي بلحقني اكيد بركض اكثر من هيك 
> 
> 
> طيب قدها  تضرب والدك كف !!!


مستحييييييل

الموت عندي أهون والله على ما أقول شهيد

قدها تشرب كاز؟؟ :Db465236ff:

----------


## mohammad qasaimeh

> ما ظنيت والله بس اذا في اشي بلحقني اكيد بركض اكثر من هيك 
> 
> 
> طيب قدها  تضرب والدك كف !!!


لا مو قدها يا شرير 

قدها اتزت جهاز الكمبيوتر من الشباك

----------


## Abdallah Qasaimeh

> هو انته مستقل فيها 
> 
> فيها = في + ها


 :Db465236ff:

----------


## Abdallah Qasaimeh

> لا مو قدها يا شرير 
> 
> قدها اتزت جهاز الكمبيوتر من الشباك


لا لأنه غالي على قلبي

قدها تشرب كاز؟

----------


## mohammad qasaimeh

> لا لأنه غالي على قلبي
> 
> قدها تشرب كاز؟


لا مو قدها شو شايفني صوبه  :Db465236ff: 

قدها اتروح تمتحن الامتحان عني بكره

----------


## ayman

> مستحييييييل
> 
> الموت عندي أهون والله على ما أقول شهيد
> 
> قدها تشرب كاز؟؟


لا لا تذكرني بزمان  شربت كاز بالغلط 

قدها تضرب حالك بشاكوش على اصبع اجرك الكبير ؟؟

----------


## ayman

> لا مو قدها يا شرير 
> 
> قدها اتزت جهاز الكمبيوتر من الشباك


اها قدها   بس مو هذا   :Db465236ff: 

قدها تحكي لبنت اول مرة بتشوفها انك بتحبها مووت

----------


## ساره

> اها قدها   بس مو هذا  
> 
> قدها تحكي لبنت اول مرة بتشوفها انك بتحبها مووت


 :Bl (14):  :Bl (14):  :Bl (14):  :Bl (14):

----------


## حلم حياتي

> لا مو قدها شو شايفني صوبه 
> 
> قدها اتروح تمتحن الامتحان عني بكره


*اه قدها بس قلي شو الامتحان الاول
*

----------


## Abdallah Qasaimeh

> لا مو قدها شو شايفني صوبه 
> 
> قدها اتروح تمتحن الامتحان عني بكره


آه قدها

بكتب اسمك على الورقه

وبعدين بعبيها مسبات على الدكتور :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:

----------


## Abdallah Qasaimeh

قدها تكون قاعد بين ناس محترمين يعني وزراء مثلا

تجي تقف وتقول الهم على شو شايفين حالكوا

انا احسن منكوا كلكوا؟

----------


## Abdallah Qasaimeh

:SnipeR (100):

----------


## معاذ ملحم

قده ولا مو قدها 

قدها تطلع بطيارة ويخرب فيها محرك من المحركات

والله انا كنت بطيارة تعطل فيها احد المحركات بس بفضل ربنا بقيت الطائرة بالجو 
ولما وصلنا المطار هبطت الطائرة بسلام

والله الحكي اللي بحكيه جد وما بمزح 

إن الله على كل شيء قدير

شو شعورك لما تتعطل فيك الطائرة بالجو......؟

 :SnipeR (51):   :SnipeR (51):   :SnipeR (51):

----------


## Abdallah Qasaimeh

> قده ولا مو قدها 
> 
> قدها تطلع بطيارة ويخرب فيها محرك من المحركات
> 
> والله انا كنت بطيارة تعطل فيها احد المحركات بس بفضل ربنا بقيت الطائرة بالجو 
> ولما وصلنا المطار هبطت الطائرة بسلام
> 
> والله الحكي اللي بحكيه جد وما بمزح 
> 
> ...



عادي يا رجل

مهو أخرتنا نموت

بس جاوب على سؤالي

----------


## احساس المطر

لا مو قدها

وجوابي لايمن كمان مو قدها :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff: 

قدها تركب باص او تكسي وما معك اجار او ما تدفع عن قصد  :SnipeR (30):

----------


## Abdallah Qasaimeh

> لا مو قدها
> 
> وجوابي لايمن كمان مو قدها
> 
> قدها تركب باص او تكسي وما معك اجار او ما تدفع عن قصد


قدها ونص عادي

لأني سريع :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff: 


قدها تقول لأبوك بدي أطير دبّر حالك بدّي أطير؟ :Db465236ff:

----------


## معاذ ملحم

اه انا قدها اركب بالباص وما معي اجاره 

عارفين ليش ....؟؟

لانه الكنترول بيكون صاحبي 

ههههههههه
 :44ebcbb04a:   :Db465236ff:   :Db465236ff:

----------


## ayman

قدها  تضيفو ضيفكم  شاي بملح ؟

----------


## حلم حياتي

> قدها  تضيفو ضيفكم  شاي بملح ؟


قدها اذا كان الضيف انت يا ايمن

----------


## حلم حياتي

*طيب قدها تقرب من عش دبابير*

----------


## ayman

> *طيب قدها تقرب من عش دبابير*


اقرب اكثر من هيك !!!

----------


## حلم حياتي

> اقرب اكثر من هيك !!!


*عفيه عليك
والله انا ابدا مو قدها*

----------


## Abdallah Qasaimeh

> اقرب اكثر من هيك !!!


انت مش قليل يا أيمن

----------


## ayman

> انت مش قليل يا أيمن


اهم اشي طلعت انا قدها  :Db465236ff:

----------


## Abdallah Qasaimeh

> اهم اشي طلعت انا قدها


 :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff: 


قدها تقول لأبوك بدي أطير دبّر حالك بدّي أطير؟ :Db465236ff:

----------


## ayman

> قدها تقول لأبوك بدي أطير دبّر حالك بدّي أطير؟


اوههههههه 

كثير حكلتو 

قدها تحكي للأبوك انا بكرهك ؟؟

----------


## saousana

> اوههههههه 
> 
> كثير حكلتو 
> 
> قدها تحكي للأبوك انا بكرهك ؟؟


لا مش قدها 
انا بحب ابوي اكتر اشي في الدنيا .... مثلي الاعلى في الحياة 
قدها تحكي لصاحبك / صاحبتك اخرس انا زهقت من الحكي ؟

----------


## Ammar Qasaimeh

> لا مش قدها 
> انا بحب ابوي اكتر اشي في الدنيا .... مثلي الاعلى في الحياة 
> قدها تحكي لصاحبك / صاحبتك اخرس انا زهقت من الحكي ؟


اه قدها و قدود... :SnipeR (89): 

طيب انتي قدها؟

----------


## saousana

> اه قدها و قدود...
> 
> طيب انتي قدها؟


ان اللي قدها ..... 
هاد الموضوع اقل من عادي احيانا الواحد بيوجعه راسه من الحكي 
صح ولا لأ ؟؟
عمار السؤال عليك

----------


## Ammar Qasaimeh

> ان اللي قدها ..... 
> هاد الموضوع اقل من عادي احيانا الواحد بيوجعه راسه من الحكي 
> صح ولا لأ ؟؟
> عمار السؤال عليك


صح ...

قدها توكلي ضفدع؟ :SnipeR (36):

----------


## saousana

> صح ...
> 
> قدها توكلي ضفدع؟


يـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــع
قدها توكل شوربة صرارصير ؟؟؟

----------


## Ammar Qasaimeh

> يـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــع
> قدها توكل شوربة صرارصير ؟؟؟


 :44ebcbb04a:  بس مره بكندا دخلت مطعم صيني و سقطت سهوا و اكلت شوي  لانه لحمه زي لحم الجاج...

يععععععععععععععععين شو صراصير

قدها توكلي لحم راس و كروش؟(علما انه انا مش قدها) :44ebcbb04a:

----------


## saousana

> بس مره بكندا دخلت مطعم صيني و سقطت سهوا و اكلت شوي  لانه لحمه زي لحم الجاج...
> 
> يععععععععععععععععين شو صراصير
> 
> قدها توكلي لحم راس و كروش؟(علما انه انا مش قدها)


كروش اه 
راس لا 
قدها نقوم ندرس ( انا اه لاني رايحة )

----------


## Ammar Qasaimeh

> كروش اه 
> راس لا 
> قدها نقوم ندرس ( انا اه لاني رايحة )


هههههههه والله كنت بدي اسألك نفس السؤال...اه قدها..سلام

----------


## احساس المطر

قدها ما تشرب أي شي من الصبح للساعه 5 العصر وانته برا البيت  :SnipeR (30):

----------


## معاذ ملحم

اه انا قدها 

لانه انا بشتغل حاليا بمحل نت 

واحيانا بضل بدون ما اشرب اي شي طول اليوم

 :SnipeR (19):

----------


## غسان

قدها ما اتقدم فاينل ولا بمادة

----------


## أميرة قوس النصر

> قدها ما اتقدم فاينل ولا بمادة


 :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:

----------


## Abdallah Qasaimeh

> قدها ما اتقدم فاينل ولا بمادة


لسا توجيهي

بس لو كنت بالجامعه مو قدها

الدراسه عندي اشي مقدس

نفس السؤال

----------


## معاذ القرعان

> لسا توجيهي
> 
> بس لو كنت بالجامعه مو قدها
> 
> الدراسه عندي اشي مقدس
> 
> نفس السؤال



عملتها بامتحان لاب السي بس كان من 10

طيب قدها انك تغلبني بالسلة مان تو مان

----------


## Abdallah Qasaimeh

> عملتها بامتحان لاب السي بس كان من 10
> 
> طيب قدها انك تغلبني بالسلة مان تو مان


لا مو قدها لأني اليوم اول مره بلعب كرة سله

قدها ترسب بالتوجيهي عامدا

----------


## العالي عالي

> لا مو قدها لأني اليوم اول مره بلعب كرة سله
> 
> قدها ترسب بالتوجيهي عامدا


قدها واعملتها قبل هيك  :Db465236ff: 

نفس السؤال

----------


## مهدي شطناوي

مو قدها..............
قدها انك تفطر برمضان بالعمد

----------


## khaled aljonidee

> مو قدها..............
> قدها انك تفطر برمضان بالعمد


اكيد مو قدها...


قدها تمشي 10 كم الانم في عز الشوب؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## حلم حياتي

> اكيد مو قدها...
> 
> 
> قدها تمشي 10 كم الانم في عز الشوب؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟



قدها لاني بحب المشي وما بهمني الجو
 :SnipeR (94):  :SnipeR (94): 

انت قدها تعملها؟؟؟؟

----------


## khaled aljonidee

> قدها لاني بحب المشي وما بهمني الجو
> 
> 
> انت قدها تعملها؟؟؟؟


قدها و نص 

شو يعني انتي احسن مني :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff: 

السؤال لأي بنت 

قدها تلعبي كرة قدم؟

----------


## حلم حياتي

> قدها و نص 
> 
> شو يعني انتي احسن مني
> 
> السؤال لأي بنت 
> 
> قدها تلعبي كرة قدم؟


ماشاءالله عليك
اه قدها لاني كنت بلعبها مع الجيران 
 :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff: 
احنا البنات قدها

----------


## saousana

> قدها و نص 
> 
> شو يعني انتي احسن مني
> 
> السؤال لأي بنت 
> 
> قدها تلعبي كرة قدم؟


 :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff: 
ما بقدر اركض من اول الملعب لاخره 
لا مش قدها 
قدها تعمل تبولة على اصولها لحالك ؟؟
فرم وتحضير وكل اشي ؟

----------


## khaled aljonidee

> ما بقدر اركض من اول الملعب لاخره 
> لا مش قدها 
> قدها تعمل تبولة على اصولها لحالك ؟؟
> فرم وتحضير وكل اشي ؟


لا مو قدها :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff: 

لأنو انا ما بعرف اعمل سلطه  :Db465236ff: 

و اخر مرة مسكت السكينة انجرحت :Db465236ff: 


قدها تطبخ/تطبخي اوزي؟

----------


## saousana

> لا مو قدها
> 
> لأنو انا ما بعرف اعمل سلطه 
> 
> و اخر مرة مسكت السكينة انجرحت
> 
> 
> قدها تطبخ/تطبخي اوزي؟


اكيد يعني من صعوبتها الاوزي 
قدها تفطر كرشات  :Db465236ff:

----------


## حلم حياتي

> لا مو قدها
> 
> لأنو انا ما بعرف اعمل سلطه 
> 
> و اخر مرة مسكت السكينة انجرحت
> 
> 
> قدها تطبخ/تطبخي اوزي؟


سلامتك خالد

بس اكيد قدها لاعمل اوزي وبشهي كمان
حتاكل اصابعك وراه
 :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:

----------


## khaled aljonidee

> اكيد يعني من صعوبتها الاوزي 
> قدها تفطر كرشات


لااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا  اااااااا :SnipeR (30):  :SnipeR (30): 

انتي هيك بتحكمي علي بالاعدام  :Db465236ff: 

قدها تضربي مها الان؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ :Db465236ff: 



> سلامتك خالد
> 
> بس اكيد قدها لاعمل اوزي وبشهي كمان
> حتاكل اصابعك وراه


الاوزي الي بتعمله أمي الافضل  :Db465236ff: 

بس منجرب من ايديك و منشوف اذا راخ اكل اصابعي وراه :Db465236ff:

----------


## أميرة قوس النصر

قدها ولا مو قدها تفطروا اكله ما بتحبوها ابدا  :Smile:

----------


## حلم حياتي

الاوزي الي بتعمله أمي الافضل  :Db465236ff: 

بس منجرب من ايديك و منشوف اذا راخ اكل اصابعي وراه :Db465236ff: [/CENTER][/QUOTE]

لا اذا دخلت المقارنه مع الوالده برفع راية الاستسلام
 :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):

----------


## khaled aljonidee

> قدها ولا مو قدها تفطروا اكله ما بتحبوها ابدا


قدها................وقت الجوع أبوي ما بعرفو :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff: 


قدها ما تتسحروا و ثاني يوم تصوموا بكل سهوله؟

----------


## حلم حياتي

> قدها................وقت الجوع أبوي ما بعرفو
> 
> 
> قدها ما تتسحروا و ثاني يوم تصوموا بكل سهوله؟


قدها لاني اصلا ما بتسحر ابدا
والوضع طبيعي

----------


## أميرة قوس النصر

قدها ما تفطر الا كاست     مي وما تتسحر وتصوم اليوم الثاني؟

----------


## khaled aljonidee

> قدها ما تفطر الا كاست     مي وما تتسحر وتصوم اليوم الثاني؟


لا مو قدها :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62): 


قدها ما تناموا لمدة يومين؟

----------


## أميرة قوس النصر

> لا مو قدها
> 
> 
> قدها ما تناموا لمدة يومين؟


اكيد لاء

قدها ما ططلع طول رمضان برى البيت

----------


## khaled aljonidee

> اكيد لاء
> 
> قدها ما ططلع طول رمضان برى البيت


اكيد لأ  :Db465236ff: 

قدها تضرب تلفونك بالارض؟ :Db465236ff:

----------


## أميرة قوس النصر

> اكيد لأ 
> 
> قدها تضرب تلفونك بالارض؟


ييي سؤالك لازم يكون قدها لما تعصبي ما تضربي تلفونك الارض  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff: 
يا حرام يا تلفوني شوبوكل خبطات  :Db465236ff: 

قدها انك ما تفطر اليوم  :Bl (3):

----------


## saousana

> لااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا  اااااااا
> 
> انتي هيك بتحكمي علي بالاعدام 
> 
> قدها تضربي مها الان؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


انا اللي قدها  :Db465236ff: [/CENTER]

----------


## khaled aljonidee

> انا اللي قدها



 :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:

----------


## saousana

> 


اسأل ايات اذا شفتها  :Db465236ff: 
مين بيضرب مها  :Db465236ff:

----------


## khaled aljonidee

> اسأل ايات اذا شفتها 
> مين بيضرب مها


 :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:

----------


## آلجوري

> اسأل ايات اذا شفتها 
> مين بيضرب مها


*
 سوسن الي  بتضرب مها*

----------


## مغروره بس معذوره

اياتوو وين سؤالك ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

يلا انا بسال

قدها ولا مو قدها تاكل \تاكلي بيضه نيه يعني مش مستويه خخخخخخخخخ

----------


## khaled aljonidee

> اياتوو وين سؤالك ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
> 
> يلا انا بسال
> 
> قدها ولا مو قدها تاكل \تاكلي بيضه نيه يعني مش مستويه خخخخخخخخخ



[align=center]من وين جايبة السؤال هاذ :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff: 

لا مو قدها :Icon31: 



قدها توكل كيلو كنافة؟ [/align]

----------


## الاء

طبعا مو قدها

قدها تشرب  او تشربي كاس زيت زيتون على الصبح ؟؟

----------


## khaled aljonidee

> طبعا مو قدها
> 
> قدها تشرب  او تشربي كاس زيت زيتون على الصبح ؟؟


موقدها :Icon31: 



قدها تمشي حافية بالشارع؟ :SnipeR (62):

----------


## الاء

قدها  ((  ياما مشيت وانا صغيره ))

قدها ما تدخل المنتدى يومين ؟؟

----------


## khaled aljonidee

> قدها  ((  ياما مشيت وانا صغيره ))
> 
> قدها ما تدخل المنتدى يومين ؟؟


قدها.......صارت معي كثييييييييييييير




قدها تشرب ابريق شاي كامل؟

----------


## الاء

لا


قدها انك توكل سمك الزينه ؟؟

----------


## احساس المطر

> لا
> 
> 
> قدها انك توكل سمك الزينه ؟؟


مو قدها

قدها تطلب او تطلبي من  دكتور او دكتوره بدرسك سيجاره  :Icon31:

----------


## معاذ القرعان

اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة احساس المطر  
_

مو قدها 
قدها تطلب او تطلبي من دكتور او دكتوره بدرسك سيجاره_ 






انا اللي عزمت عليه بس ما اخذ  :Db465236ff:  ولو عزم علي كان اخذت  :Bl (35): 

قدها ما تنام يومين لانها صارت معي  :Frown:

----------


## حلم حياتي

اه قدها وصارت قبل فترة
طيب قدها تنام يومين كاملين ورا بعض  :Db465236ff:

----------


## ابو العبد

طبعا مو قدها لأنها شيء غير ارادي....

قدها ولا مو قدها تشرب عشرة لتر ماء مرة واحدة....

----------


## حلم حياتي

اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ابو العبد  
_طبعا مو قدها لأنها شيء غير ارادي....

قدها ولا مو قدها تشرب عشرة لتر ماء مرة واحدة....
_


 هاي الصعبة 
لاني مو من محبي المي
طيب انت قدها

----------


## ساره

اكيد مو قدها ...قدها تنام بدون ما تتغطى بشيء اليوم :Icon31:  :Icon31:

----------


## khaled aljonidee

اكيد مو قدها ام السوس :Icon31: 


قدها تدرس 12 ساعه متواصله على قعده وحده؟

----------


## mohammad qasaimeh

اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة khaled aljonidee  
_اكيد مو قدها ام السوس_


_قدها تدرس 12 ساعه متواصله على قعده وحده؟_




عملتها بالتوجيهي 21 ساعه متواصله  :SnipeR (83):  
قدها اتسلم باليد على دكتور و السيجارة بثمك

----------


## khaled aljonidee

عملتها و دخلت على رئيس قسم الهندسه الميكانيكيه :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff: 

قدها تشرب كيلو لبن.طبعاً اذا كنت بتحب اللبن :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:

----------


## anoucha

مو قدها 
طب قدها تبوس عينك

----------


## The Gentle Man

لا مو قدها 
قدها تحط ثلجه على وجهك مده ساعتين

----------


## معاذ ملحم

له له يا جنتل  هاد شي مستحيل 

طيب قدها انه تروح الفجر على المسجد

----------


## anoucha

قدها لو النسوان بيروحوا عالجامع
قدها تسوق سيارتك 200كم بالساعة؟

----------


## ريمي

لا والله مو قدها

----------


## النورس الحزين

اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة Ammar Qasaimeh  
_فكره حلوه,,,

قدها



قدها ولا مو قدها..
قدها تطلع من بيتك على الجامعه مشي؟؟؟؟؟
_


 قدها ونص هوة في احلى من المشي
قدها انك ما تحكي مع حبيبتك لمدة يوووووووم

----------


## anoucha

اولا ما عندي لا حبيبتي و لا حبيبي
قدها ما تحكي يوم كلو مع اصحابك

----------


## The Gentle Man

قدها 
قدها تشوف صاحبك او حبيبك يصير معو شي وما تساعدو

----------


## anoucha

مو قها
قدها تبيع تخون صاحبك مشان المصاري

----------


## ajluni top

مستحيل اسويها

قدها تعيش اسبوع من دون ما تشوف اللي بتحبه او تسمع صوته او تبعثله مسج

----------


## anoucha

قدها و قدود
قدها تزعل اللي بتحبو ولا لا

----------


## ajluni top

مستحيل يزعل مني
واذا زعلته بيرضى غصبن عنه

نفس السؤال

----------


## anoucha

اذا بيزعل مني يعني هو ما بيحبني
تقدر عفراق امك

----------


## ajluni top

:Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2): 


سؤال ما بقدر اجاوبه

----------


## anoucha

خلص انا بجاوب انا ما بقدر عفراقها بس اذا اضطريت فهي بتظل بقلبي
قدها تروح تسبح بالبحر هلأ

----------


## ajluni top

يا ريت قدها ونص درجة الحراره عندي 25


قدها تغترب لحالك بدون اهلك

----------


## anoucha

قدها
قدها تغشش رفيقك ولو طردك الاستاذ بسببو قدها تحكي مع صاحبك بعدين

----------


## ajluni top

قدها ونص عادي

قدها تعيش حياتك بدون المنسف :Bl (3):

----------


## anoucha

قدها لانو نحنا معندنا شمنسف عندنا كسكسي
قدها تحب واحد بخياتك ما شفتو

----------


## The Gentle Man

قدها
وليش لا


قدها تروح على مكان ما تعرف حدا فيه

----------


## anoucha

قدها
طب قدها تحب واحد و انت بتعرف انو ما بيحبك

----------


## The Gentle Man

شو هالسؤال المحرج  :SnipeR (30): 
ما بحب 
واذا حبيت بحب حب براني



قدها تحب واحد وانت بتعرف اانه في حدا ثاني بحبك ومش قادر تحكي مع الثاني

----------


## anoucha

ليش ما عندو تم يحكي فيه :SnipeR (30):  :SnipeR (30): 
طب لو واحد حبيتو و بعدين تركك وبعدين رجع قدها تسامحو

----------


## Zhrt_ALm6r

لا مو قدها
لانو ما بسامحو 


انت قد الحب وبتعترف فيه ولا لأ

----------


## The Gentle Man

اه قده 

قدها تستمر بحياه كلها نكد

----------


## anoucha

مو قدها
قدها ما تحب حدا

----------


## تحية عسكريه

لا مو قدها 

قدها انك تحب شخص ما تقولو .

----------


## anoucha

قدها
قدها تحب و حبيبك اكبر خاين

----------


## تحية عسكريه

لا مو قدها 

قدها بتحب شخص تكون حاسس انو غريب

----------


## شمعة امل

لا موقدها
قدها تتغرب عن عائلتك

----------


## anoucha

كيف يعني غريب؟

----------


## anoucha

> لا موقدها
> قدها تتغرب عن عائلتك


قدها
قدها تبطل تحب

----------


## تحية عسكريه

قدها 
قدها يكون حبيبك بعيد عنك

----------


## anoucha

قدها و نص
قدها تكره اللي بتحبو

----------


## تحية عسكريه

لا مو قدها 

قدها انك تبعد عن حبيك لاسباب تافهة

----------


## شمعة امل

لا مو قدها
قدها تعيش وحيد طول حياتك

----------


## تحية عسكريه

لا مو قدها 
قدها انك تعرف انك محبوب

----------


## anoucha

مو قدها
قدها تترك حبيبك و تورح لحدا تاني

----------


## شمعة امل

لا مو قدها
قد الفرااااااق

----------


## anoucha

مو قدها
قدها تكره واحد وانت بتعرف انو بيحبك مووت

----------


## شمعة امل

لا مو قدها
قد الحب

----------


## anoucha

مو قدها
نفس السؤال

----------


## شمعة امل

يمكن قدو
قدها تعيش بالغربة

----------


## anoucha

قدها
قدها تعيش وسط ناس ما تحبهم

----------


## شمعة امل

لا مو قدها
قد تسامح يلي ظلمك

----------


## anoucha

يمكن قدها على حسب
نفس السؤال

----------


## شمعة امل

قدها
قدها ظل لحالك سنة

----------


## anoucha

قدها
قدها تهرب من المواجهة

----------


## The Gentle Man

لا موقدها
قدها تكون واقف مع بنت او شب لاول مره وما تنحرج

----------


## anoucha

اذا ما في بيناتنا شي عادي
نفس السؤال

----------


## شمعة امل

مو قدها
نفس السؤال

----------


## The Gentle Man

اذا اول مره بقف معها
لا مو قدها
قدها تنجح بامتحان وانت مش  دارس

----------


## anoucha

لا والله مو قدها
قدها تحب من اول نظرة

----------


## شمعة امل

مو قدها
نفس السؤال

----------


## The Gentle Man

اه قدها
نفس السؤال  :SnipeR (62):

----------


## anoucha

مو قدها
قدها تسامح اللي جرحوك

----------


## The Gentle Man

ابدا
مستحيل 

لا مو قدها
قدها تكون صديق لما تكون خاين

----------


## anoucha

مو قدها
يلا باي انا رايحة

----------


## The Gentle Man

لا مو قدها
قدها تروح وفي حدها بكون قاعد معك

----------


## anoucha

مو قدها 
بس مضطر

----------


## The Gentle Man

طيب يلا قدها 

قدها تروح على مكان بعيد لحالك وتحس انك بحاجه لحدا يكون معك وما في

----------


## anoucha

قدها
قدها تحس انك بتعرف شخص منيح بس هو عكس شو كنت عارف عنو

----------


## زهرة النرجس

قدها
لأني مش عارف الحقيقة بكون بعدني 
قدها تكون عارف شخص منيح بس هذا الشخص طلع مش كويس وأنت عرفت بهذا الشيء قدها تضل صاحبوا

----------


## anoucha

مو قدها
قدها تكره أيبوووووووك

----------


## The Gentle Man

مستحيل 
مو قدها 
لو شو ما يصير
بعدين ابوي منيح معي 



نفس السؤال

----------


## anoucha

ما بفكر فيها
طب تقدر تكره حدا ما ساوالك شي

----------


## شمعة امل

مو قدها
قد تكره حدا بيحبك

----------


## anoucha

يمكن
نفس السؤال

----------


## الفارس الشجاع

لا لا ابدا
نفس السؤال

----------


## anoucha

يمكن
قدها تبطل تحكي لمدة اسبوع

----------


## معاذ ملحم

لا طبعا 

قدها انه تقبل ايد  والديك كل يوم على الصبح و المسااا

----------


## anoucha

قدها
نفس السؤال

----------


## الفارس الشجاع

قدها
نفس السؤال

----------


## anoucha

مو قدها
نفس السؤال

----------


## روان

قدها بكره ما تروح عالجامعه :Icon31:

----------


## غسان

_لا والله مو قدها .._ 

_قدها تقدم الفيرست كله ميك اب .._

----------


## تحية عسكريه

لا مو قدها 

قدها او لا انك تكون حزين مدى الحياه .

----------


## شمعة امل

لا مو قدها
قدها تعيش سعيد  مدى الحياة

----------


## النورس الحزين

اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ميرفا  
_لا مو قدها
قدها تعيش سعيد مدى الحياة
_


 طبعلا لا
قدها انك تخسر اجمل حلم بحياتك وتعيش طبيعي

----------


## دليلة

مو قدها بس الزمن كفيل

قدها ماتفطر الصبح

----------


## دموع الورد

قدها

قدها انك تروح على منطقه بعيده مشي

----------


## The Gentle Man

اكيد انا قدها ونص
اصلا انا الي بمشي


قدها انك تروح رحلة والجو مش حلو  :Eh S(2):

----------


## Zhrt_ALm6r

قدها
"رح انظر للجانب الايجابي بالموضوع وهو الرحلة"
 :SnipeR (51): 

قدها تعترف لشخص بأنك ظلمتو وتطلب السماح
 :Eh S(2):

----------


## Ammar Qasaimeh

اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة Zhrt_ALm6r  
_قدها

"رح انظر للجانب الايجابي بالموضوع وهو الرحلة"
 
قدها تعترف لشخص بأنك ظلمتو وتطلب السماح
_



اه عادي ..شي طبيعي
قدها تروح او تروحي على الجامعه من بيتكوا مشي؟

----------


## The Gentle Man

اكيد قدها 

قدها انك تطلع على عمود الضغط العالي ( تبع الكهربا )

----------


## Bashar qasaimeh

لا مو قدها 
بدك تفحمني ؟

قدها انك تسافر للسعوديه مشي من بيتكوا ؟

----------


## Abdallah Qasaimeh

لا مو قدها

قدها تروح على high way وتوقف بنص الشارع؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## Bashar qasaimeh

لا مو قدها 

قدها تنط عن ظهر البيت

----------


## Abdallah Qasaimeh

> لا مو قدها 
> 
> قدها تنط عن ظهر البيت



No   :SnipeR (67):  :SnipeR (67): 


نفس السؤال

----------


## Bashar qasaimeh

لا 

بتقدر تبلع قزاز ؟

----------


## Abdallah Qasaimeh

no

قدها تركض ساعه كاملة دون توقف؟

----------


## المالك الحزين

> no
> 
> قدها تركض ساعه كاملة دون توقف؟


اذا كنت زعلان من شي بركض اكثر من ساعة 
او اذا في حد بيلحقني 

قدها انو تقفل تلفونك يومين وما تستخدم الكمبيوتر لنفس المدة وتقعد بالبيت لحالك  :Cry2:

----------


## ابو عوده

لا والله مو قدها 
قدها تعطيني رقم تلفونك ؟؟؟

----------


## المالك الحزين

> لا والله مو قدها 
> قدها تعطيني رقم تلفونك ؟؟؟


طبعا قدها 

قدها انت توخذ الرقم

----------


## ابو عوده

والله قدها ونص 
قدها تحكي معي هلاء

----------


## المالك الحزين

> والله قدها ونص 
> قدها تحكي معي هلاء


والله من جهت قدها قدها وباجي عليك بس الرصيد مش مساعد 0.000125 طيب قدها لو اجيت تشربني فنجان قهوة 
او انت تحكي معي  :Db465236ff:

----------


## ابو عوده

> والله من جهت قدها قدها وباجي عليك بس الرصيد مش مساعد 0.000125 طيب قدها لو اجيت تشربني فنجان قهوة 
> او انت تحكي معي


قدها ...بس اذا امنيه قدها واذا زين بكره بكون قدها مشان هلاء رصيدي 0.000046 :Smile:

----------


## المالك الحزين

> قدها ...بس اذا امنيه قدها واذا زين بكره بكون قدها مشان هلاء رصيدي 0.000046


سبحان الله اثنين اطفر من بعض بس مش مشكلة عادي 0788385270

----------


## ابو عوده

> سبحان الله اثنين اطفر من بعض بس مش مشكلة عادي 0788385270


استني مني تلفون بس دقيقه احطك ع السوبر

----------


## المالك الحزين

> استني مني تلفون بس دقيقه احطك ع السوبر


والله ليش  الحكي قدها وقدها وقدها

----------


## ابو عوده

> والله ليش الحكي قدها وقدها وقدها


 :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:

----------


## المالك الحزين

> 


هل انك قدها تيجيني هسة

----------


## ابو عوده

والله بكذب عليك اذا بقللك قدها  :Db465236ff:  مشان ما معي االسياره هلاء  :SnipeR (83): 
قدها تقلي كم عمرك؟؟؟

----------


## المالك الحزين

> والله بكذب عليك اذا بقللك قدها  مشان ما معي االسياره هلاء 
> قدها تقلي كم عمرك؟؟؟


طبعا قدها اذا انت بتقول بس مسكتك بوحدة ما تقدر تيجي انا اقدر بس حسب مكان السكن  :Db465236ff:

----------


## ابو عوده

> طبعا قدها اذا انت بتقول بس مسكتك بوحدة ما تقدر تيجي انا اقدر بس حسب مكان السكن


طيب مدامك قدها تعال
انا ساكن بخلدا وانت؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## المالك الحزين

> طيب مدامك قدها تعال
> انا ساكن بخلدا وانت؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


والله ما بعرفا خلدا بس انت سهل تيجي بكرا تعرف ليش لانو انا ساكن عند الكلية الحصن بيني وبينها 2 دقيقة وعمري 17

----------


## ابو عوده

والله قدها باجي 
بس يا تري قدها لو اجيت عندك تفطرني ع حسابك

----------


## المالك الحزين

> والله قدها باجي 
> بس يا تري قدها لو اجيت عندك تفطرني ع حسابك


طبعا لا انا عندي افطرك على حسابي بقلك تلفوني فهوش رصيد 
بس انا عندي افطرك واغديك واعشيك ونومك اذا حبيت الدار دارك والنا العتبة

----------


## ابو عوده

> طبعا لا انا عندي افطرك على حسابي بقلك تلفوني فهوش رصيد 
> بس انا عندي افطرك واغديك واعشيك ونومك اذا حبيت الدار دارك والنا العتبة


تسلم يا امير 
قدها تقلي اسمك بالكامل؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## المالك الحزين

:Bl (14): 


> تسلم يا امير 
> قدها تقلي اسمك بالكامل؟؟؟؟؟


قدها ولا بدي اكون مستحي من الاسم 
جمال فايز النجار 
انت ما قلتلي شو تخصصك وقديش عمرك

----------


## ابو عوده

تخصصي هندسه اتصالات 
عمري 20سنه

----------


## المالك الحزين

> تخصصي هندسه اتصالات 
> عمري 20سنه


يبقى اكيد عرفتني او عرفت اخوي لانو هندسة

----------


## ابو عوده

بس انا هندسه بجامعه فيلادلفيا مو بكليه الحصن

----------


## المالك الحزين

> بس انا هندسه بجامعه فيلادلفيا مو بكليه الحصن


انا اسف فكرتك بالحصن واسف على تأخير الرد لان الكمبيوتر مش مساعد

----------


## ابو عوده

لا عادي ولا يهمك 
تصبح ع خير وان شاء الله يكون لينا  لقاء اخر

----------


## المالك الحزين

> لا عادي ولا يهمك 
> تصبح ع خير وان شاء الله يكون لينا  لقاء اخر


وانت من اهلو ان شاء الله

----------


## Abdallah Qasaimeh

هاي قلبت تعارف


مش عارف على شو اجاوب   :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2): 

قدها تظل واقف ساعه بالحر

----------


## ابو عوده

لا والله مو قدها 
قدها تلعب مع الحكومه :Db465236ff:

----------


## Abdallah Qasaimeh

لالالالالالالالالالالا مو قدها

قدها تلعب كره قدم ضد ميسي؟؟ لاعب للاعب؟

----------


## ابو عوده

> لالالالالالالالالالالا مو قدها
> 
> قدها تلعب كره قدم ضد ميسي؟؟ لاعب للاعب؟


 :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  
لا مو قدها 
قدها تسوق سياره وعينيك مغمضه

----------


## المتميزة

اكيييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييي  يد 













































لا  :Db465236ff: 
قدها تنام 24 ساعة ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## ابو عوده

> اكيييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييي  يد 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff: 
طبعا قدها
قداها تسب او تسبي ع الشرطه!! :Db465236ff:

----------


## Abdallah Qasaimeh

> طبعا قدها
> قداها تسب او تسبي ع الشرطه!!


يا سيدي ما دام انه الشرطه موجوديه عشان حماية الوطن وعشان حماية المواطن (يعني انا وابوي واخوي) ليش بدي اسب عليهم ؟؟!!!  :Eh S(2): 

طبعا لا


قدها توكل كوسا محشي؟؟  :SnipeR (62):

----------


## ابو عوده

قدها 
قدها تمسك الصبر بيدك ؟؟؟؟

----------


## شمعة امل

قدها
قدها تعيش وحيد  :Eh S(2):

----------


## ابو عوده

لا مو قدها 
قدها تقعد على جهازك بدون ماوس

----------


## Abdallah Qasaimeh

> لا مو قدها 
> قدها تقعد على جهازك بدون ماوس


اذا لابتوب عادي

اما جهاز عادي مستحييييييييييييل

نفس السؤال

----------


## ابو عوده

قدها وعلى جهاز عادي كمان

قدها

تقول لاي احد ماشي في الشارع بحبك يا حمار

----------


## Abdallah Qasaimeh

قدها عادي اذا زعل بحكيله قصدي مش عنك   :Db465236ff: 

قدها تطلع على مسرح تغني قدام الناس؟

----------


## شمعة امل

قدها
قد الحبس ؟ :Eh S(2):

----------


## ابو عوده

لا مو قدها  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2): 

قدها تروح/ي على مقبرة بنص اليل؟؟؟؟

----------


## Bashar qasaimeh

قدها 

نفس السؤال

----------


## شمعة امل

لااااااااااااااااااااا  :Eh S(2): 
قدها تنام بالمقبرة ؟؟

----------


## Bashar qasaimeh

قدها 

وقد انك تلعب شده بالمقبره

----------


## ghazi qasaimeh

قدها      و قد ابوها 
لكن قدها نك اتراضي بنت زعلانه 
اتحدا حدا قدها

----------


## Bashar qasaimeh

قد جددتها 
كثير زعلت بنات وعادي راضيتهن بجوز لاني عندي اسلوب 

نفس السؤال

----------


## غسان

:Bl (35):

----------


## Bashar qasaimeh

:Db465236ff:  لهدرجه الشباب ما بيعرفوا يراضو البنات 
والله سهله

----------


## دليلة

:Bl (14):  :Bl (14):

----------


## Bashar qasaimeh

:Db465236ff:

----------


## ابو عوده

قدها .
قدها تستغني عن تلفونك لمدة اسبووع ؟؟

----------


## Bashar qasaimeh

لا ساعه ما بقدر 
نفس السؤال

----------


## ابو عوده

لا مو قدها
قدها تقووول لاي واحد ماشي بالشارع بحبك يا حمار :Db465236ff:

----------


## المتميزة

قادرة اقولها لسعد الصغير بس  :Db465236ff: لانو صاحب الفكرة 
قدها  تظل من غير نت اسبوع

----------


## ابو عوده

:Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff: 
لا مو قدها 
قدها  تجيب سيره الجن بنص الليل ؟؟؟

----------


## المتميزة

قدها بس ماراح انام وحدي بعدين  :Db465236ff: 
قدها تحب من اول نظرة ؟ :Icon31:

----------


## ابو عوده

:Db465236ff: قدها ونص 
قدها تلعب مع الحكومه ؟؟؟ :Db465236ff:

----------


## المتميزة

والله وطلعت رومنسي من الكبار يا ابو عودة  :Db465236ff: 
وبالنسبة لسؤال لا موقدها 
قدها تنجح بالامتحان من غير ما تدرس ؟؟؟

----------


## ابو عوده

:Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff: لو تسمعني ام عوده لتذبحني :Db465236ff: 
قدها وصارت معاي 
قدها تمشي على زجاج(قزاز) وانتي مو لابسه شى برجللك

----------


## المتميزة

مو قدها ابدا 
قدها تعيش وحدك لمدة عام ؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## ابو عوده

والله مو قدها 
قدها تشوفي فيلم رعب لحالك

----------


## المتميزة

لاموقدها لاني بخاف كثير  :Eh S(2): 
قدها تحب انسان كذب عيك ؟

----------


## ابو عوده

اللي بحب بسامح (قدها)
قدها تهديني اغنيه :Icon31:

----------


## المتميزة

قدها  :SnipeR (62): 
قدها تسمع اغنية على ذوقي؟

----------


## ابو عوده

والله قدها 
قدها تقوليلي شو الاغنيه اللي بدك اسمعها

----------


## المتميزة

قدها بس بالاول بدك تعرف مين هو الفنان اللي بحبو مشان اهديلك اغنيتو ؟

----------


## ابو عوده

قدها اعرف مين هوه الفنان اللي بتحبيه ...مين هوه

----------


## المتميزة

بس انا اللي سالتك وراح اسهلهالك شوي 
اول حرف من اسمو (ج)

----------


## ابو عوده

جورج وسوف صح ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## المتميزة

صح الصح 
والاغنية

----------


## ابو عوده

الله الله الله عن جد اغنيه حلوه كتير يسلمووووووو :SnipeR (62): 
قدها تقولي اخر البوم نزل لجورج وسوف؟؟؟؟

----------


## المتميزة

"الله كريم 2009"
ومع السلامة هلا  :SnipeR (62):

----------


## ابو عوده

شو انا بشحدك بتقولي الله كريم  :Db465236ff: 
مع السلامه :SnipeR (62):

----------


## anoucha

قدها تسكت وما تحكي لمدة اسبوع كامل

----------


## آلجوري

[align=center] 
أنا الي قدها ..  :Db465236ff: 

قدها تروح على المتحان تكتب اسمك وتطلع؟؟!!
[/align]

----------


## Zhrt_ALm6r

انا الي قدها
لانو بكون هيك بجد

قدها ما تحب غير نفسك

----------


## المتميزة

> شو انا بشحدك بتقولي الله كريم 
> مع السلامه


ياذكي هاد اسم الالبوم "الله كريم" :Db465236ff:

----------


## أميرة قوس النصر

:Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:

----------


## Ahmad zo3bi

> انا الي قدها
> لانو بكون هيك بجد
> 
> قدها ما تحب غير نفسك


اكيد مش قدها :SnipeR (83): 

قدها تكون عندك جرأة تعمل اي شي صح

----------


## المتميزة

مش دايما  صح 
قدها تعيش لحالك سنة ؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## دموع الورد

قدها

قدها تضل وحيد طول العمر

----------


## آلجوري

[align=center] 
قدها ... أصلا هيك الأحلى 


قدها تنام ع السطح بشهر 2  :Db465236ff: 
إلي بحكي قدها راح أشك انو مو بني آدم ... انو دب قطبي  :Db465236ff: 
[/align]

----------


## anoucha

> [align=center] 
> قدها ... أصلا هيك الأحلى 
> 
> 
> قدها تنام ع السطح بشهر 2 
> إلي بحكي قدها راح أشك انو مو بني آدم ... انو دب قطبي 
> [/align]


لا مو قدها 
قدها تبقى شهر ما تضحك

----------


## شمعة امل

> لا مو قدها 
> قدها تبقى شهر ما تضحك


 
لا مو قدها 
قدها تصوم رمضان بعيد عن العايله ؟؟

----------


## khaled aljonidee

قدها :SnipeR (62): 

قدها تضلكم يومين مش نايمين؟

----------


## mohammad qasaimeh

> قدها
> 
> قدها تضلكم يومين مش نايمين؟


 
[align=center] 
صارت كثير  :Eh S(2): 
[/align]

----------


## تحية عسكريه

> [align=center] 
> صارت كثير 
> [/align]



ولو قدها 


قدها والا لا انو تحبس مشاعرك جواتك ؟

----------


## khaled aljonidee

> ولو قدها 
> 
> 
> قدها والا لا انو تحبس مشاعرك جواتك ؟


 
الي حابس مشاعري لبعض ناس 4 سنين :Icon31: 

و مش حاب اصعقهم :Icon31: 


قدها تقعد يومين ما تحكي اكثر من 50 كلمه؟

----------


## تحية عسكريه

أكيد لا 


قدها تقعد لحالك حزين ؟

----------


## khaled aljonidee

> أكيد لا 
> 
> 
> قدها تقعد لحالك حزين ؟


 
احلى قعده بنظري :Icon31: 

الواحد بيراجع حساباته كويس :Icon31: 


قدها تروح عالزرقا و اربد مرتين في يوم واحد؟

----------


## تحية عسكريه

> احلى قعده بنظري
> 
> الواحد بيراجع حساباته كويس
> 
> 
> قدها تروح عالزرقا و اربد مرتين في يوم واحد؟


مناي يا ابو الخل قدها ولو 

قدها تترك من تحب غصبنا عنك ؟

----------


## khaled aljonidee

> مناي يا ابو الخل قدها ولو 
> 
> قدها تترك من تحب غصبنا عنك ؟


 
اكيد لأ :Icon31: 

قدها تمشي 10 كيلو متر بعز الحم؟

----------


## تحية عسكريه

> اكيد لأ
> 
> قدها تمشي 10 كيلو متر بعز الحم؟



بصراحة يا صاحبي يلي بعملها بكون خالص رسمي مع الشكر اكيد لا 


قدها تشرب بكتين دخان ورا بعض ؟

----------


## khaled aljonidee

> بصراحة يا صاحبي يلي بعملها بكون خالص رسمي مع الشكر اكيد لا 
> 
> 
> قدها تشرب بكتين دخان ورا بعض ؟


 
لا :Icon31: 

قدها تلعب كرة قدم و ايدك مكسوره؟

----------


## تحية عسكريه

> لا
> 
> قدها تلعب كرة قدم و ايدك مكسوره؟



سلامتك انا ولا انت يا ابو الخل 

قدها تسمع اغاني اجنبية لساعتين ؟

----------


## ابو عوده

قدها
_قدها تقول شو اكثر اكله تحبها؟؟؟_

----------


## العالي عالي

ملوخية 


قدها تنام يومين متواصلين

----------


## رموش حزينه

*[align=center]لا مو قدها مستحييييل 
قدها تشووووووف ملوووخيه وما تاكل منها [/align]*

----------


## العالي عالي

*لا مو قدها مستحيل بعمل كارثة 

قدها تطلع بالبرد بملابس صيفي 

*

----------


## تاج النساء

لا مو قدها
قدها تعيط قدام حبيبك

----------


## عاشق الحصن

لا مو قدها

قدها انك تكون باواعي نص كم في عز الشتا

----------


## تحية عسكريه

قدها طبعا بس رح اكل هوا 

قدها تعبر عن حبك لأمك ؟

----------


## تاج النساء

اكيد قدها
قدها تنهي اشي بدك اياه؟؟

----------


## تحية عسكريه

طبعا قدها بس حسب الطرف الثاني بالموضوع 

قدها اتكمل قصة حب ؟

----------


## تاج النساء

اكيد قدها
قدها تقول لإنسان بتحبه بحبك؟؟

----------


## رموش حزينه

*[align=center]لا مو قدها 
قدها تشتغل سايق تكسي [/align]*

----------


## تاج النساء

لا مو قدها
قدها توعد بطشو ما رح تطلعها

----------


## رموش حزينه

*[align=center]لا هيك صعبه مو قدها 
قدها تلعب بالثلج لحالك والفريق الثاني 5[/align]*

----------


## تاج النساء

لا مو قدها
قدها تحكي مع اكتر من شب او اكتر من بنت بنفس الوقت

----------


## تحية عسكريه

مو قدها 

قدها تركز على شب/ بنت وحدة وتحكي معاه /معاها

----------


## رموش حزينه

*[align=center]سهله قدها
قدها تشرب زيت نباتي او عادي ازل بتحب زيت زيتون[/align]*

----------


## تاج النساء

قدها
مو قدها ولى قدها

----------


## رموش حزينه

*[align=center]قدها ...بس ايش هيه [/align]*

----------


## تحية عسكريه

قدها تخدم بالعسكريه للشباب بس

----------


## anoucha

قدها  ليش مو قدها

----------


## تاج النساء

قدها واحنا البنات كمان شووو؟؟؟
قدها تحكي لابوك لا تتدخل؟؟

----------


## تحية عسكريه

لأ مو قدها هذا ابوي عيب 


قدها تكون بالخدمة وتقول للمدرب بديش

----------


## رموش حزينه

*[align=center]ياريت اكون قده "بحكيها بقلبي"
قدها .......تقشر بصل بدون دموووع [/align]*

----------


## تحية عسكريه

> قدها ليش مو قدها




يا عمي اخت رجال  :SnipeR (49):  :SnipeR (49):  :SnipeR (49):  :SnipeR (49):

----------


## تحية عسكريه

طبعا مو قدها 

قدها يحكيلك المدرب بالخدمه اتحمم تحت التنك بعز البرد بتقول لأ

----------


## anoucha

لا مو قدها  :SnipeR (71):  :SnipeR (71): 
قدها ......................

----------


## رموش حزينه

*[align=center]لا مو قدها لانه رح يضاعف الحمام مرتين ازا حكيت لا
قدها تحكي لبنت انتي حلوووه وانته ما بتعرفها او شب [/align]*

----------


## تحية عسكريه

> *[align=center]لا مو قدها لانه رح يضاعف الحمام مرتين ازا حكيت لا[/align]*[align=center]
> *قدها تحكي لبنت انتي حلوووه وانته ما بتعرفها او شب* [/align]


انا اتحممت خلال اسبوعين خدمة 24 مرة تحت التنك 

قدها ليش لأ

----------


## تاج النساء

لا مو قدها
قدها تضرب واحد عاكس اختك؟؟؟

----------


## تحية عسكريه

قدها 

قدها تكون صريح كثير

----------


## تاج النساء

يعني قدها
قدها تحكي لاهلك بدي اياها

----------


## تحية عسكريه

ولو قدها 

قدها تهرب من الواقع

----------


## رموش حزينه

*[align=center]اسهل شي الهروووب من الواقع وذلك بالاحلام 
قدها تلبس ملون وفاقع وتنزل السوووق [/align]*

----------


## anoucha

لا مو قدها
قدها تخرس 24 ساعة

----------


## تحية عسكريه

قدها  :Eh S(14):  :Eh S(14):  :Eh S(14):  :Eh S(14): 

قدها ما تزعل من المزح

----------


## anoucha

rقدها وقدود

----------


## تحية عسكريه

وانا قدها بس بحدود

----------


## تاج النساء

وانا قدها بس عالمزبوط  :04f8b3e14f:

----------


## رموش حزينه

*[align=center]قدها ................تروح على حفله لحالك ....وما بتعرف فيها حد[/align]*

----------


## تاج النساء

لا مو قدها
قدها تحب وما تنحب؟؟

----------


## رموش حزينه

*[align=center]هاد الشي بيكون غصب عنا مو بايدنا
قدها تغني قدام اهلك وصحابك بدون خجل [/align]*

----------


## candle of dark

اها طبعا قدها
قدها تلعب ع بسكليت قدام كل الناس

----------


## تاج النساء

قدها
قدها تسكت عن الحق

----------


## candle of dark

لا موقدها ضميري بأنبني
قدها تروح/ي ع الامتحان من غير ما تدرس/ي

----------


## تاج النساء

قدها
قدها تضحك ع حد؟؟

----------


## رموش حزينه

*[align=center]لا بخاف
قدها تلعب رياضه قدام الناس[/align]*

----------


## candle of dark

قدها بس حسب مين هالناس يعني
قدها تضل اليوم سهران وما تنام وبكرا في دوام؟؟؟

----------


## تاج النساء

قدها
قدها تقول للالي اكبر منك لأ

----------


## تحية عسكريه

حسب مين هو الشخص 


قدها توعد بالواقع ما رح يتحقق الوعد

----------


## تاج النساء

لأا مو قدها
قدها تكره؟؟

----------


## تحية عسكريه

قدها 


قدها تصبر

----------


## تاج النساء

اكيد قدها وللأخر
قدها تحب من بعيد؟؟

----------


## تحية عسكريه

قدها ولابعد الحدود 


قدها انك تغطي على أمور

----------


## تاج النساء

قدها
قدها تحكي الي بقلبك وبصراحة؟؟

----------


## تحية عسكريه

قدها طبعا ولو عقطع راسي 

قدها تكون عندك الجرأة

----------


## تاج النساء

يعني بس مو كتير
قدها تيجي هون؟؟

----------


## تحية عسكريه

قدها ولو مش صعبه 

قدها تواجهي حدا

----------


## تاج النساء

كل الناس الا الحب
قدها ولى مو قدها

----------


## تحية عسكريه

قدها 

قدها ولا مو قدها

----------


## تاج النساء

قدها بس انت تكون قدها
قدها تستسلم

----------


## العالي عالي

لا مو قدها


قدها توكل بوظة بالبرد

----------


## تاج النساء

قدها وكتير كمان
قدها تعيش سعيد

----------


## العالي عالي

*هاي اكيد مو قدها لكن اتمني اني اكون قدها

نفس السؤال
*

----------


## تاج النساء

قدها اذا بدي

----------


## بنت الشديفات

لا مو قدها
قدها تموت هسه

----------


## تاج النساء

لا مو قدها
قدها تحكي ابعد لواحد بتحبه

----------


## العالي عالي

قدها لاني ما بحب :SnipeR (7): 

نفس السؤال

----------


## هدوء عاصف

[align=center] 
لا مو قدها..

قدها تناوب بالليل بالبرد!!  :SnipeR (7):  :SnipeR (7): 
[/align]

----------


## تاج النساء

قدها المهم اطلع من البيت
قدها تعطي وعد صعب وتوفيه

----------


## العالي عالي

انا بالصيف ما بناوب 

اكيد مو قدها 

قدها تتغدا منسف لكن بدل الجميد ببسي

----------


## تاج النساء

لأ مو قدها
قدها الي فوق

----------


## تحية عسكريه

قدها تاكل البيض مع شطه حارة كثير

----------


## تاج النساء

قدها
قدها تظل بالشتا 8 ساعات

----------


## رموش حزينه

*[align=center]لا مو قدها بدك اموووت من البرد
قدها تحكي لانسان جرحك انته جرحتني  كتيرررر ....[/align]*

----------


## تاج النساء

لا مو قدها بس لحد معين
قدها تحضر عملية

----------


## رموش حزينه

*[align=center]لا بخاف مو قدها
قدها تسمع شي مو فاهمه لمدة ساعه[/align]*

----------


## تاج النساء

لا بنجلط مو قدها
قدها تعطي رقمك لمين ما كان

----------


## تحية عسكريه

قدها بس لإنسان انا بعزه واثق فيه وبحبه هو مش أي إنسان طبعا 


قدها اضلك ساكت عن حقك ؟

----------


## Sc®ipt

لا اكيد مش قدها

قدها تضل 3 ايام بدون نوم

----------


## تحية عسكريه

قدها طبعا 

قدها اترك صاحبك عشان شغله بسيطه ؟

----------


## تاج النساء

قدها لأنه ما ظل صاحب هاي الايام والي بعمل شي صغير بيعمل الكبير

قدها تترك صاحبك عشان بنت

----------


## العالي عالي

انوسة حسب المسألة مو مسألة اترك صاحبي

لكن مسألة مين الغلطان ومين الصح وشو الاسباب


نفس السؤال

----------


## تاج النساء

لأ مش عشان عشان شب
قدها ولى مو قدها

----------


## العالي عالي

> لأ مش عشان عشان شب
> قدها ولى مو قدها


 
يمكن كل شي بصير

----------


## تاج النساء

قدها تتحدى حد بشي عارف حالك فيه خسران

----------


## العالي عالي

> قدها تتحدى حد بشي عارف حالك فيه خسران




شوفي انا واحد عنيد يمكن ممكن اتحدي حتى لو خسران 

نفس السؤال

----------


## تاج النساء

بتحدى حتى لو خسرانة المهم اتحديت وحرقت اعصابه
قدها توقف عرس وحدة بتحبها

----------


## العالي عالي

> بتحدى حتى لو خسرانة المهم اتحديت وحرقت اعصابه





> قدها توقف عرس وحدة بتحبها




لوكانت بتحبني والزواج كان مو برضاها

اكيد بوقف العرس 



نفس السؤال

----------


## تاج النساء

كيف يعني انا شب
سؤال تاني

----------


## العالي عالي

> كيف يعني انا شب





> سؤال تاني




انسيت انك بنت 

بشو ممكن تضحي من أجل المحبوب

----------


## تاج النساء

هئ هئ هئ نسيت ينساك الموت
اكيد قدها
قدها تضرب الي زعجك

----------


## العالي عالي

لا ما بحب اضرب حدا ولا بحب حدا يضربني

نفس السؤال

----------


## تحية عسكريه

انا بحالي ما بدي اضرب حدا  :SnipeR (39):  :SnipeR (39):  :SnipeR (39):  :SnipeR (39): 

قدها تشرب لترين ببسي على نفس واحد

----------


## تاج النساء

لا مو قدها
قدها تجيب موبايل لحبيبتك

----------


## رموش حزينه

*[align=center]لا هوه لازم يجيبلي ....ولا احكيلك مابدي منه اشي ...
قدها تدخن قدام ابوك ....وازا بنت قدها تركضي بالشارع[/align]*

----------


## candle of dark

لا بصراحه مو قدها مع اني بحب الركض
قدها تروح ع مكان انت مو مرغوب فيه؟؟؟؟

----------


## رموش حزينه

*[align=center]لا مو قدها .....
قدها تهدي اغنيه للي بتحبه قدام الناس كلها ع برنامج مثلا ومعلش ايش الاغنيه ....[/align]*

----------


## العالي عالي

لا مو قدها

نفس السؤال

----------


## تاج النساء

قدها والاغنية لو تعرف على قلبي غلاك  :04f8b3e14f: 
قدها تصرخ وتحكي بحبك لالي بتحبه بصوت عالي

----------


## العالي عالي

قدها لكن بس يكون في بصير خير
 :SnipeR (7): 
نفس السؤال

----------


## المتميزة

اممممممممممممم صعبة شوية 
قدها تروح بملابس النوم للجامعة او للشغل ؟؟

----------


## تاج النساء

لا مو قدها
قدها تنام جوعان

----------


## العالي عالي

*لا طبعاً مو قدها

نفس السؤال
*

----------


## تاج النساء

قدها واكتر من ليلة
قدها تحكي شي تعجيزي

----------


## عاشق الحصن

قدها ونص وثلاث ارباع

قدها تطلع بره بالشتا وتقعد تحكي ساعه مع اللي بتحبه

----------


## العالي عالي

*الله يلعنو لا يا عمي مو قدها 

نفس السؤال
*

----------


## تاج النساء

قدها ونص
قدها تضحك ع حدا؟؟

----------


## العالي عالي

قدها لانو الكل بضحك على الكل

نفس السؤال

----------


## تاج النساء

لا مو قدها
قدها

----------


## العالي عالي

ولا انا  :SnipeR (7):  :SnipeR (7):  :SnipeR (7):  :SnipeR (7):

----------


## تاج النساء

:04f8b3e14f:

----------


## بنت الشديفات

قلبولي دردشه بليز وين السؤال
قدها تنام ع الساعه 7

----------


## candle of dark

قدها
قدها تبكي بأي وقت؟

----------


## تاج النساء

قدها
قدها تحكي لالي زعلان منو زعلان

----------


## candle of dark

قدها بس انا ما بعرف ازعل من حد
قدها تجلي بالميه البارده؟؟؟

----------


## تاج النساء

والله صارت وقدها
قدها تتحمم بمية زي النار

----------


## العالي عالي

صارت وانحرقت 

نفس السؤال

----------


## candle of dark

لا اكييييييييييييييييييييييد مو قدها
قدها ما تروح بكرا ع دوامك؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## بنت الشديفات

قدها
قدها تضرب دكتور

----------


## تاج النساء

لا مو قدها انا بنت بس لو شب قدها وقدود
قدها تغش بالامتحان

----------


## candle of dark

لا مو قدها مستحيل
قدها تتحمل اذى الناس؟؟

----------


## العالي عالي

*لا مو قدها اكيد 

نفس السؤال
*

----------


## تاج النساء

اسأل يا عالي مو حلو تحكي نفس السؤال
قدها اذا سببلي اذى

قدها تعطي رقم تلفون لوحدة عجبتك في الشارع؟؟

----------


## بنت الشديفات

فشر عينو 
قدها تضرب حالك 100 كف

----------


## تاج النساء

لا موقدها
قدها تطلع عمبنى اخر طابق عالي

----------


## العالي عالي

قدها وبحب الاماكن المرتفعة انا 

نفس السؤال

----------


## تحية عسكريه

وانا كمان قدها 

قدها تعيش اللحظه المحرجه بكل سهولة

----------


## عاشقة ريان

لا مو قدها 

قدها تروح وتنادي باسم حبيبك او حبيبك بالشارع

----------


## تحية عسكريه

قدها ولو 


قدها تكون تحب ما تنسا هذا الحب

----------


## العالي عالي

*قدها لاني ما بحب اصلاً 

نفس السؤال
*

----------


## عاشقة ريان

والله قدها 
قدها تروح وتنام قبل ما صحيت

----------


## تحية عسكريه

انا مو قدها 


قدها تقعد تستنا كثير

----------


## عاشقة ريان

على شان انجلط لا مش قدها 

قدها تاكل شطه علبه كامله

----------


## تاج النساء

لا مو قدها
قدها تاكل سمك بقشره

----------


## بنت الشديفات

لا مو قدها 
قدها توكل لحم بساس 
 :SnipeR (7):  :SnipeR (7):  :SnipeR (7):

----------


## candle of dark

لا مو قدها اكيييييييييييييد
قدها تطلعي من البيت من غير فلوس وتروحي ع الجامعه مشي؟؟

----------


## تاج النساء

لا مو قدها
قدها تكون لحالك بالغرفة 4 ساعات

----------


## Sc®ipt

و قدود  :Smile: 

قدها تعطل عن الجامعة اسبوعين او 3 لأنك زهقان بس

----------


## بنت الشديفات

لأ بس نفسي اجرب 
قدها تضرب دكتور
 :SnipeR (7):  :SnipeR (7):  :SnipeR (7):

----------


## تاج النساء

لأ مو قدها
قدها تحكس 24 ساعة عالتلفون

----------


## بنت الشديفات

اذا كان الرصيد على حسابك بحكي واكون قدها 
قدها تنام هلأ

----------


## تاج النساء

اه قدها

----------


## تحية عسكريه

انا مو قدها 

قدها تغيب فترة

----------


## تاج النساء

قدها
قدها ما تقعد عالمنتدى

----------


## تحية عسكريه

مو قدها المنتدى وأعضائه ومشرفيه صارو مثل دمي بسري فيي


قدها تقول للي بغيب عنك وين كنت

----------


## تاج النساء

قدها بس بستحي
قدها تعطي وعد وما تقدر توفيه

----------


## تحية عسكريه

مو قدها 

قدها تحكي للزمن ما بدي اياه

----------


## تاج النساء

قدها
قدها تترك وحدة حبيت شخصيتها بس شكلها مو كتير

----------


## تحية عسكريه

مو قدها أهم عندي حلوة الروح مش الشكل 


قدها تحب شخص ما شفته أبد

----------


## الملاك الهادئ

> عادي هاي قدها
> 
> 
> قدها انك تفتح بشيخ الكبة بالكومبلكس؟؟؟


ما جربت لحتى احكي قدها ولا لأ 
مابلعب شده

قدها تجرح شخص تحبه؟؟؟

----------


## تحية عسكريه

اه قدها بس بدون ألم كبير 


قدها تصارح بمشاعرك للشخص تحبه بس جارحة شوي

----------


## المتميزة

اه صارت معي بس مو قدها اكيد لانها كثير صعبة 
قدها قلبك يحب اثنين ؟

----------


## مجروح من الدنيا

انا حبيت وهاي المرة الثانية بتمنى اخادو ويكون الي

قدها تتعترف عمرك الصحيح قدامنا

----------


## العالي عالي

*قدها ليش لا* 

*نفس السؤال*

----------


## anoucha

قدها ليش يعني

----------


## تاج النساء

قدها
قدها تحب حدا ما عرفته

----------


## شمعة امل

قدها
قدها انك تخون ؟

----------


## anoucha

عادي يعني شو فيها

----------


## شمعة امل

اه الخيانه تجري بدمك ؟ :SnipeR (39):

----------


## تاج النساء

وين السؤال

----------


## شمعة امل

قدها تخوني ؟

----------


## anoucha

1111111111111111 ازا الواحد بيستاهل الخيانة

----------


## تاج النساء

لا مو قدها خون
قدها تبطلي تحكي اكتر من ساعة

----------


## anoucha

عاااااااادي بسكت
قدها تعترفي لواحد بحبك

----------


## تاج النساء

قدها
قدها تعتذري لحد جرحتيه وما بهمك

----------


## anoucha

والله صعب اني اعتذر مو قدها صراحة
قدها ما تنامي ليلة كاملة

----------


## تاج النساء

قدها امبارح صارت
قدها تحكي بحبك بصوت عالي

----------


## anoucha

لاوالله موقدها
نفس السؤال

----------


## شمعة امل

مابعرف على حسب المكان 
قدها تحكي بكرهك بصوت عالي ؟

----------


## تاج النساء

حسب الشخص
قدها تنتقد حدا

----------


## anoucha

احيانا
قدها تنسى بسهولة

----------


## تاج النساء

لأ
قدها تفقد الامل بالحياة

----------


## anoucha

لا
قدها ترتبطي بحدا ما بتحبيه

----------


## تاج النساء

لأ
قدها تجيبي ولد وما تربيه

----------


## العالي عالي

> لأ





> قدها تجيبي ولد وما تربيه




حلوة السؤال عجبني  :SnipeR (7):

----------


## تاج النساء

طيب جاوب

----------


## anoucha

111111111111111111

----------


## شمعة امل

> 111111111111111111


 
واش هدانوشه ؟؟

----------


## anoucha

نسيييييييييييييت

----------


## شمعة امل

> نسيييييييييييييت


مبين
قدها تنسى حالك؟؟؟؟

----------


## anoucha

احيانا بنسى حالي
قدها تنهي الشغلة

----------


## شمعة امل

كيف يعني ؟
نفس السؤال

----------


## anoucha

انت عارفة شو عم بقصد
بقدر حبيبتي عادي

----------


## شمعة امل

؟؟؟

قدها تكون صامت طول الوقت ؟

----------


## anoucha

انا بطبيعتي صامتة بس بحب احكي
قدها ما تدخلي عالنت يومين

----------


## شمعة الظلام

لا مابقدر وهادي الحاجة إلي بتجنني


شو إحساسك لما تتورط في شيء محتم عليك وانت مادخلك فيه؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## anoucha

شعور حلو مملوء بالهبل

----------


## تاج النساء

وينه الي قدها

----------


## anoucha

ما بعرف راحت

----------


## دليلة

شكون الي راحت

----------


## تحية عسكريه

:Bl (34):  :Bl (34):  :Bl (34):  :Bl (34):  :Bl (34): 
شو هي يلي راحت يا جماعه

----------


## دليلة

انا زيك بسال مش فاهمة

----------


## بنت الشديفات

لأ مو قدها   :Copy Of Baeh: 
قدها تروح تحضر ستار اكاديمي 7

----------


## candle of dark

لإ مو قدها
قدها تسبح بالبحر وانت مو متعلم السباحه؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ :Frown:  :Frown:

----------


## تاج النساء

قدها
قدها تحكي مع حد وانت معصب

----------


## تحية عسكريه

قدها يعني رح أغصب بالحكي 

قدها تاكل شطه يوميا

----------


## تاج النساء

قدها وبحبها
قدها تحكي لواحد انت غبي

----------


## تحية عسكريه

طبعا قدها بس ما بحب احكيها لحدا 

قدها تجرح بكلمه شخص وما تسأل

----------


## تاج النساء

قدها لو كان ما بهمني

----------


## تحية عسكريه

انا مو قدها مش ضعف بس أحترام لمشاعره 

قدها تاكل بندورة للصبح

----------


## تاج النساء

لا مو قدها ما بحبها
قدها توكل سردين

----------


## anoucha

اي قدها بحب اكلو
قدها ولا موقدها

----------


## عاشق الحصن

شو هي اللي قدها ولا مو قدها

----------


## anoucha

> شو هي اللي قدها ولا مو قدها


ما بعرف

----------


## عاشق الحصن

> ما بعرف


 
ما بعرف قدها 

اما بعرف لحالها مو قدها

تفوت على محاضره مدتها 4 ساعات كلها حكي فاضي و اسوب الدكتور بنعس

----------


## تحية عسكريه

اه قدها بموت على هيك دكتور 

قدها تحب شخص بس تحاول تخبي عشان العالم

----------


## تاج النساء

قدها
قدها تخلع واحد زنخ كف

----------


## بنت الشديفات

اكيد قدها 
قدها تشرب كوكتيل كله دود

----------


## تاج النساء

الله يقرفك لا مو قدها
قدها تنكش مناخيرك قدام الناس

----------


## تحية عسكريه

اه قدها أمر ضروري  :Bl (13):  :Bl (13):  :Bl (13):  :Bl (13): 

قدها تشرب ببسي كل نص ساعة

----------


## تاج النساء

لا مو قدها
قدها تحمل كتاب للصبح

----------


## تحية عسكريه

قدها يا ريت 

قدها اتغير الروتين لاشي الجديد

----------


## تاج النساء

قدها وع طول انا هيك
قدها تقعد مع 3 اولاد مشاغبين وبطلعوا الروح وتستحمل

----------


## anoucha

بقعد بطلع روحهم

----------


## بنت الشديفات

قدها انوشه تبطل عن العلكة

----------


## تحية عسكريه

قدها تشوف حالك على الناس وانتا ..................................................  ........ لآسف

----------


## تاج النساء

قدها بس انا بطلعلي مش للاسف
قدها ترفع شكوى لواحد ببرم كتير

----------


## تحية عسكريه

قدها 

قدها أضلك ساكت على الجراح

----------


## كيـــــآن.....آنســـآن

*اه

قدها

قدها تترك الدخان!!*

----------


## تحية عسكريه

قدها ولو 

قدها تشرب قهوة بإدمان

----------


## تاج النساء

لأ ما بحبها بالمرة
قدها انت ولى مو قدها

----------


## تحية عسكريه

قدها أكيد

----------


## تاج النساء

قدها تتحامى بعشيرة

----------


## العالي عالي

ومين فين ما بحتمي بالعشيرة الايام هاي
 :Bl (34):  :Bl (34):  :Bl (34):

----------


## بنت الشديفات

قدها ولا موقدها تضحي بكل اشي عشان حبيبتك/ حبيبك

----------


## تحية عسكريه

مو قدها لانو مافي حدا بستاهل هالايام

----------


## تاج النساء

معلش الي يجاوب ريكتب سؤال  :Bl (2):

----------


## تحية عسكريه

قدها اضلك معصب على الفاضي

----------


## تاج النساء

قدها بس مش عالفاضي
قدها تطلع ع حالك وتصلح شوي؟؟

----------


## تحية عسكريه

قدها 

قدها تصبر على ما بالك

----------


## تاج النساء

قدها
قدها خلص حالك من المشاكل

----------


## تحية عسكريه

قدها أكيد 

قدها تخسر بس انتا

----------


## بنت الشديفات

انا ما تعودت اخسر
قدها تبهدل انسان مش عاجبك تصرفاته

----------


## تحية عسكريه

قدها بس بحدود المعقول 

قدها تضبط تصرفاتك

----------


## تاج النساء

قدها
قدها تحل الامور بعقلانية؟؟

----------


## بنوته اردنيه

قدها

قدها تندم على شي عملته غلط

----------


## بنت الشديفات

ما بحب الندم لا مش قدها 
قدها تسكت لما تكون لازم تحكي

----------


## تحية عسكريه

قدها اذا كان تصرف سليم 

قدها تتحمل اخطاء لآخرين بوقت تكون مش محتاج للمشاكل

----------


## The Gentle Man

اذا كنت بحبه قدها ونص 

قدها انه تشتاق لانسان وما تقدر توصلو ؟؟

----------


## تاج النساء

قدها ونص
قدها تحكي انك اسف الي

----------


## بنت الشديفات

لأ مش قدها 
قدها تقعد على النت 24 ساعه

----------


## The Gentle Man

لا مش قدها 


قدها تنام ثلاث ايام متتالية بدون ما تصحى

----------


## تاج النساء

قدها
قدها تحكي الصح ولى مو قدها

----------


## العالي عالي

قدها  

قدها تنتحر  :Bl (5):

----------


## تاج النساء

لأ مو قدها لاني بخاف الله
قدها تعمل طوشة بالمزح

----------


## العالي عالي

لا طوشة بالمزح بتقلب جد 

قدها انك تلعب مصارعة مع جون سينا   :SnipeR (74):

----------


## تاج النساء

هاد انت مو انا الي بحب المصارعة
 :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin: 
قدها تمزح ولى لأ

----------


## العالي عالي

حسب الشخص إلى بمزح معخ

نفس السؤال

----------


## تاج النساء

حسب الشخص برضه
قدها تجنن وتقرف حد

----------


## العالي عالي

قدها

قدها تحضر فلم رعب بنص الليل لوحدك

----------


## شمعة امل

قدها بس بكون مغمضه عينيا 
قدها تعيش في جزيره لحالك؟

----------


## العالي عالي

قدها واحسن شي بصير بحياتي 

نفس السؤال قدها تعيش بجزيرة لحالك

----------


## anoucha

حلم حياتي والله رح عيش مبسوطة كتير
قدها انك تاكل فخذ الضفدعمطبوخ طبعا

----------


## تاج النساء

مو قدها
قدها تفتح عيونك بس تدخل غرفة الاشباح في الملاهي

----------


## العالي عالي

> مو قدها
> قدها تفتح عيونك بس تدخل غرفة الاشباح في الملاهي



قدها ونص  

نفس السؤال

----------


## anoucha

اكيد
قدها تضحك على الناس

----------


## شمعة امل

لا بس بعرف ناس فيهم  :SnipeR (21): 
قدها تكون اعصابك بارده دايما؟

----------


## anoucha

قدهااااا
نفس السؤال

----------


## بنت الشديفات

لأ مش قدها
قدها تدايق ناس لحد الجنون

----------


## تاج النساء

قدها اذا حطيت براسي
قدها تمشي بنص اجر

----------


## anoucha

قدها بالرغم من اني ما فهمت

----------


## شمعة امل

وين السؤال؟

----------


## anoucha

ما عنديش حطي واحد

----------


## شمعة امل

قدها تحكي الصراحه دايما؟

----------


## anoucha

لا
بس احيانا بضطر لما يكون بدي اجرح حدا

----------


## شمعة امل

وين السؤال 
( بتجرحي عمدا ؟؟ !!!!) 
قدها تجرحي عمدا ؟؟؟؟

----------


## anoucha

والله احيانا بتعمد اجرح الناس
شوفيها يعني 
قدها تعيش بالغابة ل15يوم

----------


## شمعة امل

:SnipeR (20):  :SnipeR (20):  :SnipeR (20): 

اه يمكن ليش لا ؟
قدها تلعبي بالنار ؟

----------


## anoucha

عادي بس كون دارستها منيح لهي النار ودارسة عواقبها وملاقية كيف بدي اطلع منها
نفس السؤال

----------


## تاج النساء

اه بلعب لما بدي ارمي واحد فيها

قدها تظل مريضو بتشتغل ع طول

----------


## بنوته اردنيه

:Db465236ff:

----------


## بنت الشديفات

لأ
قدها تروح مشوار هلأ

----------


## Deco

قدها و نص كمان

قدها تظلك نص ساعة و انت واقف على رجل وحدة؟

----------


## anoucha

no mosh 2adha

----------


## تاج النساء

قدها
قدها تلعب بمشاعر الناس

----------


## بقايا الحب

لا مو قدها 


قدها تكون غبي

----------


## بنت الشديفات

لأ مو قدها 
قدها ما تحكي لمده 10 ساعات

----------


## بقايا الحب

اي لو بتسكتيني  ثانيه بنتحر 



كيف عشر ساعات 


والله لانلط 




قدها تكون  واحد قليل الاخلاق

----------


## تاج النساء

قدها مع قليل الاخلاق

قدها تحكي معي بقلة ادب

----------


## تحية عسكريه

> قدها مع قليل الاخلاق
> 
> قدها تحكي معي بقلة ادب


 
حيرتيني بس مستحيل معاكي انتي بالذات 

قدها تشكي همك ولا حدا يسمعك ؟

----------


## تاج النساء

لا مو قدها حبيبي بسمعني
قدها نفس السؤال ولى مو قدها

----------


## The Gentle Man

قدها 


قدها تقعد لحالك لاسبوع بدون ما تحكي مع حدا او تشوف حدا

----------


## تاج النساء

قدها ونص ما انا ع طول بعمل هيك
قدها تحكي وحدا يخرسك

----------


## شذى الياسمين

ما بسمحله يخرسني من اصله , اذا بدي احكي لازم احكي ..


قدها انه ترجع تعيد التوجيهي كامل عشان رسبت بماده وحده ولا مو قدها ؟؟!!!

----------


## بنت الشديفات

لالالالالالالالالالا مو قدها
قدها تقوم تصلي

----------


## بنوته اردنيه

والله انك صادئه بنت شديفات 

قدها انصلي

ومو قدها ما نصلي

----------


## The Gentle Man

قدها للصلاة ان الله قدرني 


قدها تشوف انسان جرحك

----------


## anoucha

akid 2adha

----------


## تاج النساء

مو قدها
قدها تترك حبيبك ولى لأ

----------


## العالي عالي

اذا كانت متل حبيبتي اكيد مو قدها 

نفس السؤال

----------


## تاج النساء

لأ مو قدها لاني بحبه

قدها تنغصب ع شي

----------


## بنوته اردنيه

لا مو قدها

قدها تنخان...؟

----------


## العالي عالي

اكيد مو قدها

نفس السؤال

----------


## anoucha

موقدها
قدها ما تشعر بالملل

----------


## العالي عالي

لا مو قدها 

قدها تحكي مين العضو إلى ما بتحب تشوفه بالمنتدي

----------


## تاج النساء

مو قدها
قدها تجرح انسان بعد عنك

----------


## anoucha

لا مو قدها بس يمكن ساويها
قدها تشتغل عميل مخابرات يي قديش بحب هي الشغلة

----------


## دليلة

لا  مو قدها 

قدها تنام بدون مكيف  بالصيف

----------


## anoucha

قدها لاني بنام بالحوش بالليل
نفس السؤال

----------


## العالي عالي

> لا  مو قدها 
> 
> قدها تنام بدون مكيف  بالصيف


 


قدها لانه عندي احسن من المكيف 

نفس السؤال

----------


## تاج النساء

اه قدها لانه المروحة بتنفع

قدها تحكي بحبك الي

----------


## دليلة

> قدها لاني بنام بالحوش بالليل
> نفس السؤال


 
لا بقصدي بنهار اكيد ماتقدري تنامي بلحوش 

ههههههههه

----------


## العالي عالي

*




 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة وحيدة كالقمر
					

اه قدها لانه المروحة بتنفع

قدها تحكي بحبك الي





اه قدها ونص

نفس السؤال 
*

----------


## دليلة

> اه قدها لانه المروحة بتنفع
> 
> قدها تحكي بحبك الي


 
قدها  بحبك وبموت عليكي كمان

قدها  تقعد بدون نت لشهر

----------


## العالي عالي

> قدها  بحبك وبموت عليكي كمان
> 
> قدها  تقعد بدون نت لشهر


 


قدها ما عندي مشكلة 

نفس السؤال

----------


## تاج النساء

قدها ورح يصير اخر شهر تسعة ما رح اقعد عالنت ل 5 شهور كمان
قدها تنحكي معي لما بدك اياني  :Bl (11):

----------


## بنت الشديفات

لأ
قدها تنام وانت واقف

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

مش قدها

قدها تصوم عن الحكي اسبوع كامل؟؟

----------


## هلا

لا موقدها 

قدها بتوقف  بالشمس ساعتين وما بتشرب مي ولا بتبرد ع حالك ولا بتحط شمسية ؟ :SnipeR (61):

----------


## طوق الياسمين

لا مو قدها
قدها توقف بالمطر الشديد يوم كامل

----------


## وردة الأمل

لا مو قدها
قدها تتغطى ب إحرام صوف في يوم حااار جدا

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

قدها ونص


قدها تخون اعز انسان على قلبك؟

----------


## بنت الشديفات

قدها ونص وخمسه 
قدها تظل بلا تلفون يوم كامل

----------


## هلا

قدها 

قدها ما تدخل ع المنتدى اسبوعين ؟

----------


## mylife079

لا مو قدهاااااااااااااااااااا

قدها تظل صايم لبعد المغرب بنص ساعة ؟؟

----------


## هلا

قدها .


قدها بتروح هسا ع السوبر ماركت وبتشتري بيبسي بارد  وبتروحها مشي ؟ :SnipeR (77):

----------


## mylife079

لا مو قدها 

قدها تروح نصلي الظهر معي؟

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

قدها يلا على العصر


قدها تضرب اعز صحابك؟؟

----------


## تحية عسكريه

تنكسر إيدي لأ مو قدها 

قدها تتدرب بالعسكريه وبعز الحم

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

قدها وقدود


قدها تخلي حدا يبكي؟؟

----------


## تحية عسكريه

قدها ولو 

قدها تعيش وحيد بدون حبيب

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

قدها احسن 

قدها توهم شخصين انك بتحبهم؟؟

----------


## تحية عسكريه

لأ مو قدها 


قدها تكسر قلب من تحب

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

اكيد مو قدها 

قدها تصوم عن الحكي اربع ايام؟؟

----------


## تحية عسكريه

لأ مو قدها 

قدها تلعب بمشاعر الناس

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

مو قدها


قدها تمزح مزح ثقيل؟؟

----------


## تحية عسكريه

قدها ولو 

قدها انك تزعل كل الناس

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

قدها لانه الكل زعلان مني


قدها تزعل من كل  الناس؟؟

----------


## تحية عسكريه

لأ  مو قدها بس مش الكل 

قدها ترضى بسرعة

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

انا الي قدها

قدها تقسي قلبك على حبيبك؟؟

----------


## تحية عسكريه

ما بعرف حسب الوضع 

قدها اضلك تسمع أغنية وما تزهق

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

قدها 

قدها تصرخ بالشارع؟؟؟

----------


## تحية عسكريه

لأ مو قدها 

قدها تركض بعز الحم

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

قدها 

قدها يجي العيد وما تعايد على اغلى انسان عندك؟؟

----------


## تحية عسكريه

إذا كان ظرفي بمنع بكفي شعوري وأحساسي يوصلو 


قدها تكابر على مشاعرك بإتجاه شخص بتحبو وبتعزو

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

قدها يمكن حتى ما اجرحو

قدها تكذب على حدا اكثر من شهرين ؟؟

----------


## تحية عسكريه

مصيبه لا مو قدها 

قدها ما ترد على شخص وانتا حاسس انك بتحبو

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

قدها 

قدها تخون انسان وعدته بنجوم الليل؟؟

----------


## بنت الشديفات

انا يلي قدها
قدها تسمع وتطننننننننننننننننننننننننننننش :SnipeR (89):

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

قدها 

قدها تدعس على قلبك؟؟ :Icon26:

----------


## تحية عسكريه

قدها لآسف 

قدها ترمي كل اشي وراك من مشاعر

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

مش قدها لانها مش زابطه معي

قدها تسافر عن اهلك 3 سنين؟؟

----------


## طوق الياسمين

ما انا عندهم قدها
قدها تفتح قلبك لانسان معجب فيه

----------


## هلا

[align=center]لا موقدها 

قدها  تضرب جارك كف وتعتذرله بعدها ؟[/align]

----------


## totoalharbi

لا مو قدها 
قدها تحكي لحدا انو تحبو وهو ما يحبك

----------


## طوق الياسمين

قدها

قدها تعطيني تطلب الي ادين منك  :Bl (30):

----------


## totoalharbi

قدها
قدها تحبي حبيب صاحبتك او حبيبة صاحبك

----------


## طوق الياسمين

لا لا لا

قدها انت؟

----------


## shams spring

*لا مو قدها 
قدها تحب مرتـــين ولا مو قدها  ؟؟*

----------


## طوق الياسمين

مو قدها

قدها تكذب كذبو بيضة ولا مو قدها

----------


## shams spring

*قــدها
قدها تبهدل شخص قدام الكل لانه اساءلك ولا مو قدهـــا*

----------


## طوق الياسمين

قدها
قدها تكتفي بالبهدلة ولى مو قدها

----------


## فيروز

قدها

قدها ولى مو قدها تلعب شطرنج

----------


## الوردة الاردنية

قدها
قدها تحب شخص لا يحبك

----------


## &روان&

لا مو قدها

قدها والا موقدها تسبح بالمية الباردة بالشتا

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

اكيد موقدها 

قدها تلعب بمشاعر حدا ولا مو قدهآ .؟

----------


## فيروز

مو قدها
قدها تلقط عن الشجر ولى مو قدها

----------


## محمد العزام

قدها 


قدها والا مو قدها تقطف ورد الجيران

----------


## فيروز

مو قدها

قدها ولى مو قدها ما تنام 72 ساعة

----------


## محمد العزام

قدها وقد ابوها ..........بسيطة هاي


قدها والا مو قدها تمشي قدام البيت بوقت متاخر لتتنفس هوا نقي

----------


## فيروز

مو فدها بس بمشي جوا البيت بتنفع

قدها ولى مو قدها تحكي اول حرف من اسم حبيبك او حبيبتك؟

----------


## محمد العزام

لا قدها ولو في كان حكيت اسمه بالكامل 


قدها والا مو قدها تمسك تلفونك وتكسره

----------


## فيروز

مو فدها بس قريبا قدها

قدها ولى مو قدها ما تاكل لـ 3 أيام

----------


## محمد العزام

مو قدها 



قدها والا مو قدها تنام من الساعة 10 ل3 ايام متواصلات

----------


## العقيق الاحمر

*قدها وقدود 

قدها ولا لأ تنام بمكان مليان ناموس( قارص ) بدون ما ترش او تستخدم مواد لقتلله؟؟*

----------


## &روان&

لا لا لا مو قدها

قدها والا مو قدها تتواصل بالتلفون اكتر من 2 ساعة

----------


## العقيق الاحمر

*قدها .. وصارت معي قبل هيك 

قدها ولا مو قدها تقعد/ي بغرفة 24 ساعة بدون ما تتحرك منها لأي مكان آخر ؟؟*

----------


## فيروز

قدها

قدها او مو قدها أظل ساكت لـيومين

----------


## العقيق الاحمر

*أنا اللي قدها 

قدها ولا مو قدها توقف/ي  على راسك 5 دقايق ؟*

----------


## فيروز

لا مو قدها

قدها ولى مو قدها تغيب عن المنتدى سنة؟

----------


## دموع الغصون

*
قدها وقدود 

قدها ولا مو قدها تكذب على حالك 
*

----------


## الوردة الاردنية

لا مو قدها 
قدها تجرح من تحب اذا هو جرحك

----------


## دموع الغصون

*
مو قدها 

قدها تخلي عقلك مسيطر على مشاعرك 
*

----------


## الوردة الاردنية

قدها وقدود 
قدها تعمل/ي هلا كاسة نسكافيه بايدك

----------


## دموع الغصون

*
قدها

قدها تترك حد يحكي معك وطنشه وتروح 

*

----------


## الوردة الاردنية

قدها بس مو مع الكل 
قدها ترفع رجليك لفوق 5 دقايق

----------


## دموع الغصون

*
ههههههههههه شو تهيئلك بهالسؤال جد 


قدها تغلق موبايلك اسبوع كامل 
*

----------


## حبيبتي والمطر

*حاليا" لأ ههههههه

قدها ولا مو قدها
تمر/ي من جنب حد بتعرفه/ي وما تسلم/ي
*

----------


## &روان&

اه قدها ونص وخمسة

قدها ولا موقدها  تلعب حبلة  هههههههههه

----------


## دموع الغصون

*
قدها 

قدها ولا مو قدها 
تضل يومين وماتشرب قهوه 

*

----------


## &روان&

لا مو قدها

قدها والا مو قدها  تمرق ساعتين بودن حكي؟

----------


## دموع الغصون

*
انا يلي قدها 

قدها ولا مو قدها تنحجز يوم الجمعه بهيك جو حلو بالبيت

*

----------


## محمد العزام

قدها 


قدها والا مو قدها تنام 15 ساعة ورا ببعض

----------


## دموع الغصون

*

انا يلي قدها 


قدها ولا مو قدها ماتفتح نت لاسبوع 
*

----------


## محمد العزام

نص قدها هههههههههههههههههههههههههه

قدها والا مو قدها تاكل وجبه وحدة باليوم

----------


## الوردة الاردنية

قدها 
قدها والا مو قدها ما تطلع رحلة بهيك يوم حلو

----------


## دموع الغصون

قدها 

قدها ولا مو قدها 


ماتفتح مسن لاربع ايام

----------


## محمد العزام

لا مو قدها 


قدها والا مو قدها تحكي لفتره طويله بدون انقطاع

----------


## الوردة الاردنية

قدها 
قدها والا مو قدها تنام بدون ما تسمع/ي صوته/ها

----------


## حبيبتي والمطر

قدها
قدها ولا مو قدها
تنام/ي على الضجة؟؟؟

----------


## محمد العزام

مو قدها 


قدها والا قدها تضل سهران يوميا لاوقات متاخرة

----------


## حبيبتي والمطر

قدها
قدها ولا مو قدها تمسك/ي صرصور

----------


## محمد العزام

ههههههههههههههههه امسكه صعب بس في طرق ثانيه لمكافحته


قدها والا مو قدها جهازك يقهرك وماتكسره

----------


## تحية عسكريه

ما قدها 

قدها وما قدها تكسر راس واحد بتكره؟

----------


## دموع الغصون

*
ول على شو لاكسر راسه 

قدها ولا مو قدها تطلع تمشي وقت الظهر بهيك جو 

*

----------


## محمد العزام

مو قدها بدك تخرب بشرتي ههههههههههههههههههههههههه


قدها والا مو قدها تنام_ تنامي وقت العصر والجو نار نار نار

----------


## &روان&

قدها


قدها ولا مو قدها
تدهن البيت بفرشاة مناكير
بعرف اني شريرة بس هاد عقاب هههههههههههه

----------


## Sc®ipt

*لا مو قدها

قدها ولا مو قدها تروح على مديرك و تسلخة كف و تحكيله انا مستقيل اذا زعلت منه ؟؟*

----------


## دموع الغصون

*
استقيل اوك بس كف لا لانها فيها اهانة للإنسانية ممكن اسلخه كلمة يكون تأثيرها اأكبر من الكف 


قدها ولا مو قدها 
تمسك اعصابك وتضبط نفسك بس تعصب 

*

----------


## محمد العزام

مو قدها 


قدها والا مو قدها انك تشرب علبة بيبسي على نفس واحد

----------


## (dodo)

لا موقدها اكيد

قدها ولا موقدها 
تقعد بدون اكل لاسبوع

----------


## محمد العزام

مو قدها 


قدها والا مو قدها ماتفتح ايميلك 4 ايام

----------


## علاء سماره

قدها او لشهر كمان
قدها ولا مو قدها تستغني عن اعز صديق الك لباقي الحياه؟

----------


## دموع الغصون

*
لا مو قدها

قدها ولا مو قدها 
تقعد جنب النار بهاد الجو


*

----------


## حبيبتي والمطر

*لا مو قدها....
قدها ولا مو قدها...
تضلك شهر ما تحكي مع اعز اصحابك؟؟؟*

----------


## &روان&

لا مو قدها
فدها والا مو قدها يومين بدون نوم ؟؟

----------


## حبيبتي والمطر

قدها
قدها ولا مو قدها 
تمر من قدام صديقك/صديقتك وما تسلم/ي!!!!
 :SnipeR (29):

----------


## دموع الغصون

*
قدها ازا كانت بتحدي 


قدها ولا مو قدها تاخد مخالفة رادار مرتين بالاسبوع 


*

----------


## حبيبتي والمطر

لا مو قدها

قدها ولا مو قدها.... 
ما تحكي مع احوك/اختك طول اليوم؟؟؟

----------


## دموع الغصون

*
مو قدها 

قدها ولا مو قدها 
تسكر حساب الفيس لشهر 
*

----------


## دموع الغصون

*
مو قدها 

قدها ولا مو قدها 
تسكر حساب الفيس لشهر 
*

----------

